# Giant Centipede Handling



## cacoseraph

*Giant Centipede Handling (Playing With Fire Pic!)*

*Purpose of the thread:* The purpose of this thread is to gather first hand knowledge regarding the handling and true demeanor of giant centipedes. Please post only genuine first hand accounts (or pics!) of handling experiences.  Please share both triumphs AND failures, as there is a lot to be learned from both. Thanks for reading, and i hope you enjoy!

*History*
Having hand caught ~25 S. polymorpha with out being envenomated, and reading tons of stuff on giant centipedes led me to think that perhaps the current conventional wisdom regarding scolos could be wrong. Countless times have i seen centis described as evil or vicious.  Countless are the admonishments not to handle them... and yet...

*Please read and respect:*
I understand giant centipedes are venomous, defensive,  and potentially aggressive animals.  Please do not post on this thread to tell me how stupid i am, how bad of an idea this is, or how i am going to "ruin" the hobby for the rest of you.  If you feel you must vent, *warn* me, or otherwise make a cross-purpose contribution please have the courtesy to post it to this thread:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=492451#post492451

EDIT: This is the poster shot of this thread for the time being:

this is from a buddy of mine. i told him something like that was too good to waste on just my old and failing eyes.

lo and behold, someone even crazier than me:






higher res and bigger size:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/pals/yikes/Dscn0267.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cacoseraph

heh
ok i'll go first 

the only time i've come close to being bit was when i was wild catching. i had just caught and was holding a ~4" S. polymorpha w/o problems... but i was having trouble getting my container open and the pede was getting more and more agitated so i decided to try to and squeeze it a little between my fingers to slow it down... the second i started applying pressure the pede froze and placed his fangs on my skin... i squeezed a little more and it squeezed a little more... i let go and it let go.

it was actually quite cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Randolph XX()

As from the sub-tropical region, i've handled a few Taiwanese S.s.mutilans and S.morsitans when i was 13.Few conditions made me do that, collecting centipedes in the wild isn't that easy when it comes to complicate terrain where no tools could be handy at the point. However, i've never been bitten because i know the timing.Only handle centipedes when they are slow ,or busy,(ex. colder temperature, feeding on preys). and each individual has different temperment. what i am saying is there are lots of way handling centipedes without getting bitten, not u will definately not getting bitten by handling a centipede.


----------



## cacoseraph

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> what i am saying is there are lots of way handling centipedes without getting bitten, not u will definately not getting bitten by handling a centipede.


i agree.

i think technique is VERY important. like NiGHTS posted in the other thread, you can't impede it too much... heh, get it... imPEDE... hehehe... anyhow... i have caught & handled up to 5" S. polymorpha in all the Southern California "seasons"... but i think in like, climatically dynamic regions handling in winter is to be strongly suggested


----------



## Galapoheros

I tried this over 10 years ago.  I tried it with a WC Scolopendra h. castaneiceps.  I let it walk on to the palm of my hand.  It slowed down and started walking with it's legs in what looked like an unusual pattern of stepping.  It looked like a "warning" to me.  It raised the first 1/3 of it's body as you see them before they are about to catch something.  It's legs were becoming tighter and tighter on my skin.  I put it back in the terrarium and decided that I probably wouldn't do that again....but I did.  This time with h. heros.  It pinched my finger with it's fangs very lightly and let go.  So I decided I wouldn't do that again, again.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> It pinched my finger with it's fangs very lightly and let go.


heh, i've had that happen... it was very er, interesting.  when it happened to me it was because i was squeezing the centipede... a big mistake in centi-handling =P

another interesting habit i've noticed in just about all the centipedes i've held is they stop moving and rest their head on the substrate, bringing the maxillipeds in contact with whatever they are walking on. it used to make me very nervous, but i notice they do it all the time, even in their containers... it is just a heck of lot more disconcerting when it's your skin those giant fangs are resting on


----------



## cacoseraph

*Scolopendra Times: Scolopendra morsitans.... check! S. polymorpha mom. Test-biting?*



			
				Galapoheros said:
			
		

> It pinched my finger with it's fangs very lightly and let go.


hey, did it do the test-bite fairly early on into holding it?

i have a theory they are just sort of testing a new substrate. i wouldn't be suprised if they have some fairly decent sensors in their big maxilopeds.  it could be human skin in funky enough they need to take a few readings before they feel comfortable walking on it. 


I was trying to measure and take stab at sexing all my new arrivals (thanks SCI!), so i wanted each of them in their shipping container, minus any shipping material or packaging.  I just got 3 S. morsitans, 2 S. heros castaniceps (to hopefully mate out with the one i already have), 1 cute very blue legged S. polymorpha, and 1 "mystery"/Eastern Bark centipede.

I was pretty much done removing the shipping materials from all but one S. heros c. and one S. morsitans, both of whom seemed disinclined to part with their particular bit of paper towel.  Both heros were moving very quickly, so i decided to attend the morsitans first. It's about ~4"BL (Body Length, not counting antenna or terms).  So that's over 7"FL (Full Length, body + antenna + terminators.

it was balled up around it's bit of paper towel very cutely, and would NOT let go.  having read enough to lead me to believe morsitans were probably similar in disposition to S. polymorpha, i decided to go ahead and rest the centipede on my open hand.  It started running around, and after maybe 2-3 seconds stopped moving, lowered it's head, and definitely took a fold of my skin inbetween its maxis.  I held very still, and basically tried not to breathe too much... but it let go and started running around.  It was actually moderately light for a "test-bite", not painful at all. I let it run around, hand-over-handing it a number of times. I even put my hand infront of it the few times it tried running up my arm. it either turned around or started crawling on the blocking hand.

eventually i let it go into the staging/safety container 40L tupperware i was using.

last saturday i caught a ~5"BL S. polymorpha that test bit me.  I was using my normal capture method of Iron Finger grab, put in tupperware container.  Whilst in the midst of struggling to open the container one handed, the centipede test-bit me. She didn't puncture me at all, but it was one of the harder test-bites i've gotten, it was almost verging on a painful pinch before she eased off. Soon thereafter she was properly contained.

Far too late, after i had packed her, i realized she was on eggs.  They look very similar to the eggs my brother's polymorpha produced a couple/few weeks ago. I kept the eggs, and put 50-60% with the mom in her permanent container. She ignored them until i went to bed... then she ate them, i think.

The remaining eggs i am trying to incubate in a vial.  I am very doubtful this is going to work.


----------



## Galapoheros

Son of Diddly!  That is some interesting pioneering you are doing.  Your thoughts on the centipede testing what it is walking on were exactly my thoughts when it happened to me.  I think they have much more control/coordination of their maxillipeds than would first be assumed when seeing one bite or kill it's prey.  I used to work in the mapping industry.  I started working in the industry long before it went digital.  Had allot of magnifying optics available to me.  I took a snake fang, scorpion stinger, centipede fang, and a tarantula fang to work and put them under a PUG machine which is kind of like a big, low mag. microscope.  They all have the same morphology.  The outlet for the venom is located in the same general location on the outside curve near the tip.  Always on the outside of the curve.  I thought it interesting that the fang of a snake and of an arthropod are engineered the same.  The fang goes in and is pulled back in a way that the venom outlet is on the neg. pressure side of the pull.  So it can really get the venom in there.  Guess I have allot of time on my hands but that's what it looks like to me.  Got on the topic of fangs there for a while.  Fangs are interesting and a big deal in our culture.  Something to be fearful of.  Looks like it's not working with you!  Anyway, I can't ignore the possibility that the centipede is "wondering" if it is on something kind of tasty.  I bet if you cut the end of your finger off and threw it in the terr., the centipede would eat it.  But I'm not going to try that.  I may try it with someone else's finger but not mine.  It's just another piece of meat.  They can obviously register the size of an animal.  They stay away from attacking large, live prey.  But what about a large, dead animal?  Maybe they are testing to see if what they are on is alive(?).  If a centipede came across a large dead rabbit that was bleeding, and sensed it was dead, do you think it would have a meal?  I'm sure there is more to pedes than meets the eye.  That's some scary research you are doing.  But, from what I hear, it won't kill you, and what won't kill you, only makes you.... hurt.  Ha!  Where are you getting your centipedes?  What website have you had the best luck with?


----------



## cacoseraph

*Where i get my centipedes from*



			
				Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Where are you getting your centipedes?  What website have you had the best luck with?


All the centipedes i bought online, i got from strangecargoinvertebrates.com, the rest i have either caught myself or bought from a petstore. Graham from SCI is a member on the boards, his name here is Gsc. He is very nice and i have always been very happy with the quality of the animals and packaging i get from him.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> The fang goes in and is pulled back in a way that the venom outlet is on the neg. pressure side of the pull.  So it can really get the venom in there.


wow, that's kind of scary =P  
not only do they have big ol' giant fangs... they have really well engineered big ol' giant fangs =P




			
				Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Anyway, I can't ignore the possibility that the centipede is "wondering" if it is on something kind of tasty.  I bet if you cut the end of your finger off and threw it in the terr., the centipede would eat it.


i have no doubt they would eat me... of course, so would my room mates cats =P
from what i have read centipedes seem like half detritivore and half predacious carnivore.  i think they eat a wide range of things in nature.  i expect one day to indeed find a centipede in/on/under a dead body... and when i do, i shall name it "Stinky"


----------



## Galapoheros

That is just my personal "anecdotal" theory about fang design...hehe...and is not an antidote to my ignorance.  Would be interesting to see some research on the topic.  I think it would be a good study if you were in school and doing some of your own research in a biology class.  Probably already been done.  But it amazed me that every fang from different animals is designed the same.  Specifically, the location of the venom outlet.  Just that fact makes me wonder about evolutionary patterns and how long it may have been going on...where it all came from....  That's what I call God.  That final question that no one really knows the answer to.  Some claim they know the answer but if they knew, there would be no reason for faith.  Kind of got off the topic there.  Been reading stuff about religion.  Anyway, my heros got out.  My fault.  Of course, it always is.  Need to go to W tx. again and catch some more.  Such a rush when you see and catch one of these animals.  I'm not a deer hunter but I'm sure it's the same kind of rush.  Happy pede handling!....no,no..happy,safe pede handling.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Anyway, my heros got out.  My fault.  Of course, it always is.  Need to go to W tx. again and catch some more.  Such a rush when you see and catch one of these animals.  I'm not a deer hunter but I'm sure it's the same kind of rush.  Happy pede handling!....no,no..happy,safe pede handling.


it recently escaped?  i hope not 

fully, i love catching bugs!  especially the first time you catch a species... it's sweet


----------



## Steven

i do not support handling centipedes,... just the way as i don't support handling T's   

but it's indeed a mather of how you react and knowing in what "mood" the pede is,... 



my personal experiences:

i've been bitten (mmmmm lost count   ) way more 
by smaller specimen then by the giant ones.



don't try this at home kiddies


----------



## Bob

Steven said:
			
		

> i do not support handling centipedes,... just the way as i don't support handling T's
> 
> but it's indeed a mather of how you react and knowing in what "mood" the pede is,...
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA..........STEVEN....I suppose that took a few good Belguin beers to get up the nerve !!!! I was changing my P.Metallica cage today and it ran up my arm...woke me up !
> 
> 
> Bob


----------



## Melmoth

What sort of pede is that you are handling Steven? I must say RESPECT,dude :worship:  :worship: 

                                     George


----------



## darkeye

Holy poop!
is that a  viridicornis?????


----------



## Steven

Bob said:
			
		

> I suppose that took a few *good* Belguin beers to get up the nerve !!!!


do ya know any "bad" Belgian beers Bob ???    



			
				Melmoth said:
			
		

> I must say RESPECT,dude


stupidity doesn't deserve respect George  



			
				darkeye said:
			
		

> is that a viridicornis?????


nope,..it's a Giant Tanz. Blue-legg


----------



## cacoseraph

Steven said:
			
		

> do ya know any "bad" Belgian beers Bob ???
> 
> 
> stupidity doesn't deserve respect George
> 
> 
> nope,..it's a Giant Tanz. Blue-legg


heh, i like all those quotes =P

is Giant Tanz. Blue-leg = S. morsitans?

i haven't had my three for more than a few days, but already they (morsitans) seem very calm, almost sedentary. i was comfortable holding one immediately whilst unpacking.

that is a huge looking specimen, i thought they usually got around 10cm long?
i'll have to dig out my copy of _Biology of Centipedes_ (sorry justGreg... i lost them for a while... it's coming, one day... =P )


----------



## Galapoheros

Yea, just recently my heros escaped.  I think I'm about to move out to the country and I'm not focused on getting things set up properly for these animals like I used to be.  Need to move and re-group.  Tired of the city.  I thought about when your pede squeezed and let go of your hand as you let go of the pede.  Maybe it was grabbing on and was about to pull it's body through your hand with the maxillipeds.  I've seen them do that in a tight squeeze before.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Yea, just recently my heros escaped.  I think I'm about to move out to the country and I'm not focused on getting things set up properly for these animals like I used to be.  Need to move and re-group.  Tired of the city.  I thought about when your pede squeezed and let go of your hand as you let go of the pede.  Maybe it was grabbing on and was about to pull it's body through your hand with the maxillipeds.  I've seen them do that in a tight squeeze before.


hey, yeah!

i didn't think of that, but now thatyou mention it, totally!

i just wish they didn't use their fangs like hands! it's disconcerting, i tell you!


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> I handled my 6"+ S. polymorpha with out incident.


i finally got the pictures of this. sorry that they are kind of blurry, if i remember correctly this girl never stopped moving as long as i held her... and she was usually moving FAST!

This is Mortal Sin. I bough her has "Arizona Blue-Banded Centipede"

i like this one cuz she looks longer than she is:






this one is the clearest shot my wonderful girlfriend could get.






heh, my girlfriend was very nice about the whole thing, considering i was explaining that i had seen three pics of ppl handling giant centipedes on the whole internet after looking for a while, and *that* was why i wanted to her to take pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

That's nuts!  It makes me think of that religious group that handle the Timber rats.  Maybe you could start one and handle centipedes.  Found two H. h. castaneiceps today.  Small ones, but good to find what you are looking for.


----------



## cacoseraph

*LARGE IMAGE SIZE: 6 pics, total ~330KB*



			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb



I recently got three "Tanzanian Blue-Ringed" centipedes, S. morsitans?

They are super calm, easily the calmest giant centipedes i have.  I felt comfortable enough to handle one while unpacking them, and did not regret it in the least 

I got access to a digicam and operator in the form of my gf and so got to take some pics 

First of all, I'd like you to observe that i practice HAPPY HANDLING:






Next, here is one of the huge number of reasons i love my gf.  This was taking with a nice enough, but starting to age cam.  It has macro mode, but sometimes we use a hand magnifying lens to take even closer pics, as zoom and macro mode do not seem to play nice.  For this pic, she was holding a double maginfying glass so close she actually *touched* one of the centipede's antenna!






Oh, and just so you don't think i'm holding the rare and mangled (i am STRONGLY AGAINST DEFANGING FOR HANDLING) defanged, check this out:






Now the rest are pics that i thought were a little better than the rest.  For pretty much all the pics i have, my gf takes the pic while i hold and/or wrangle the bugs 

The Big Picture:






Nice Profile. I gave the pede a cricket to munch on while holding.  I don't think Blue-ringed really care though... mellow!






Head Plate Marbling.  I really like the coloration of these guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarknMiami

Wow...I have to say that all of you are either crazy or belong in a looney farm because if you got the nerve to handle one of those big boys then you got some steel in the lower abdominal region..LOL...Fantastic photo's gentlemen. :clap: ..I'm fixing to get my first pede ever and it went out in the mail today, Scolopendra subspinipes de haani 'Mau Chau' ...It's just a baby i'm getting from vincent but trust me on this, I will not be handling that big un anytime soon!


----------



## Jürgen

hey!

i say not WOW or so...i say they are stupid boyz!  

its not good for an newbe to see how you and others takes the pedes on our arms and so.

no respect of me..  

regards Jürgen


----------



## cacoseraph

jürgen said:
			
		

> hey!
> 
> i say not WOW or so...i say they are stupid boyz!
> 
> its not good for an newbe to see how you and others takes the pedes on our arms and so.
> 
> no respect of me..
> 
> regards Jürgen


Hi, I'd just like to remind everyone that there is a companion thread here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48719
where dissenting opinions and comments and flames can go. I am trying to keep this thread purely first hand information on centipede handling.

Thanks for looking.
Andrew/cacoseraph

p.s.
if someone decides to alter their handling habits based on my actions i feel that they are stupid, deserve to get bit, and will get bit.  I don't know how i can make it any more clear: I AM AN EMPIRICIST EXPLORER, NOT A ROLE MODEL


----------



## cacoseraph

*Purpose of the thread:* first hand knowledge

*Please read and respect:*
I understand giant centipedes are venomous, defensive,  and potentially aggressive animals.  Please do not post on this thread to tell me how stupid i am, how bad of an idea this is, or how i am going to "ruin" the hobby for the rest of you.  If you feel you must vent, *warn* me, or otherwise make a cross-purpose contribution please have the courtesy to post it to this thread:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=492451#post492451

this is from a buddy of mine. i told him something like that was too good to waste on just my old and failing eyes.

lo and behold, someone even crazier than me:






higher res and bigger size:
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/pals/yikes/Dscn0267.jpg


----------



## Galapoheros

Crack.  That guy is on crack.  Or some really good beer.  "I'll have what 'he' is having!"


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Crack.  That guy is on crack.  Or some really good beer.  "I'll have what 'he' is having!"



not to be out done by my "crack smoking" friend, i decided to hold one of the biggest centipedes i own.  this ones name is Patches O'houllihan, on account of the ol' nigromycotic patches on the back oh its head.

i had some like, misgivings, about holding a S. h. castaniceps, so i have been heavily feeding this pede in particular, prior to handling. it is my feeling (and others, for sure) that a fat pede is a happy pede and thin pede is a vicious pede  :evil: 

This brute is something like 6-7"BL (15-18cm). Bear in mind when you see the pics, i am a biscuit under 6'3" (er, 190cm, i think) and my hands are 7.5" (19cm) from wrist to tip of middle finger. I bought it as a B-grade, do to missing driver side terminator & 2 farthest back legs on same side.  Hoping the myco will molt out, know the legs will, eventually 

For myself, one of the most ticklish parts of holding the centi is putting back in it's cage.  I keep all my giant giants in large jars. This guy was reluctant to go back home, at first 

good shot for showing the length of the centi:






good shot for showing girth of centi (this is my fattest pede):


----------



## Galapoheros

WOOOWWW!  That's a nice one!  Ticklish?  Would another molt get rid of the acne on it's head or is that actually dark pigment?  I would like to see it if it molts again(?).  I can see the little claws holding tight to your skin there.  Makes me a little nervous.  That is a big S. h. castaneiceps.  It does look calm and full.  No reason to eat your finger.  I would only pick them up if they were full too.  And I've done it.  I haven't been bitten.....yet.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> WOOOWWW!  That's a nice one!  Ticklish?  Would another molt get rid of the acne on it's head or is that actually dark pigment?  I would like to see it if it molts again(?).  I can see the little claws holding tight to your skin there.  Makes me a little nervous.  That is a big S. h. castaneiceps.  It does look calm and full.  No reason to eat your finger.  I would only pick them up if they were full too.  And I've done it.  I haven't been bitten.....yet.


i don't actually *know* know what those dark spots are. i have a bad tendency to call them fungul spots (mycotic) i was just joking by callig them nigromycotic, cuz that just means "black-fungus caused"

all my bugs that i've bought with black spots have never molted in my care (an ultimate male Hadrurus arizonensis and this guy) but i've read they can molt out of them.

for now i'm keeping it drier and well fed


----------



## Galapoheros

Yes.  Several years ago, I was catching these and keeping it too moist and not getting rid of leftovers.  I gave up back then because of deaths due to mite infestations.  Really glad I found this site.  Reading the different experiences people have had on this site has gotten me fired up again.  I'm confident I can keep them alive now.  That S. h. castaneiceps in the picture just ate a scorpion, a large spider and a small gecko.  No more food for maybe a few weeks for this little monster.  Don't want to over feed...hehe, too late I guess, but interesting to watch.


----------



## cacoseraph

*Alipes!*

Alipes are awesome!  I had heard these were supposed to be semi-communal, but of a slightly worse than average attitude than "normal" centipedes.  I only got three (thanks Senor Ocho!), but i have handled all three without ill effect.  This is my second largest Alipes.  I was going to take pix of handling the largest, but when i was getting it out of it's container the lid slipped and bashed it in the head and sort of upset it ;p

To handle everything except my most peaceful babies, i have a standard operating procedure... and as i haven't been tagged yet, i would say it is at least a decent strategy.

1) Lift the centipede from the substrate CAREFULLY using your standard manipulation paint brush:






2) Next, transfer the centipede from brush to hand. With an actively moving centipede this pretty much happens automatically... and FAST sometimes.  This particular Alipes took a little convincing to leave the brush 







3) Now let it do as it will 











p.s. stay tuned for handling pics of Egyptian Emerald Centipedes... they aren't that big but they are smoking hot looking!


----------



## cacoseraph

*Alipes part2!*

GCH#1 alipes
Here are some new pics of my handling my largest Alipes centipede.  It is probably just a hair under 4" (10cm) in body length. With antenna and feathers it's over 7" (17cm).


----------



## cacoseraph

Neon Blue Leg centipede. Handling. I fed it a relatively large cricket the day prior to this, and it seems to have calmed it down a LOT.







Terminal legs





Hi-res zoom

Profile





Hi-res


----------



## cacoseraph

*Egyptian Emerald centipede*

GCH#3 egyptian emerald
I picked up four of these, this is the largest   The smaller ones have slightly more dramatic coloration  No scientific names.





Hi-res








Knuckle roll:






terminators:


----------



## cacoseraph

*Scolopendra polymorpha tags me (pics!)*

GCH#4TAGGED
Well, it finally happened  From the first pinch to getting this guy out of me and into his container, i would say ~4minutes passed. It 

was *vigorously* "chewing" to drive the fangs further in.  For the first minute or so there was virtually no pain.  It really only 

started to hurt (.5 out of 5) when he managed to drive his fangs through my skin and i started to bleed.  Aside from some local reddening 

around the punctures and some local swelling there was no effects of venom (like pain) present 

All is going well here:






Starting to bite. The fangs have only entered my hand a little bit here:





Hi-res zoom

You can kind of see the tip of the fang is under/entering my skin here:







I am starting to bleed a little:





Hi-res

You can get an idea of how much of my skin is pinched between it's fangs here:






And the after shots   the first is from about 5 minutes after, and the second is from about 15 minutes after.  Right now (10 hours 

later) my hand is sore, but i imagine that is mostly from mechanical damage. No bruising, reddening, or other gross external evidence










Hi-res zoom


----------



## Galapoheros

Why do you think the centipede was biting you.  I guess allot of people would say that the centipede was biting because that's what they do!  Ha!  But that would be an emotional response coming from fear.  So do you think it was biting you because it was hungry and thought you a giant roach (maybe a giant pinkie in this case) or do you think it was a defensive response?  Maybe real thirsty and sensed moisture?


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Why do you think the centipede was biting you.  I guess allot of people would say that the centipede was biting because that's what they do!  Ha!  But that would be an emotional response coming from fear.  So do you think it was biting you because it was hungry and thought you a giant roach (maybe a giant pinkie in this case) or do you think it was a defensive response?  Maybe real thirsty and sensed moisture?


actually i am at a loss.  normally it's pretty easy to see why something bites or stings me... i squeezed it to much or startled it or whatever.

this particular cent is extremely well fed and normally much more docile.  i was handling it earlier in the day (i was trying to pick a centi for my gf to hold... i have some doubts about that now =P ) and also for no apparent reason it bit my middle finger. i let it chew for about 5-7 seconds then flexed my finger and popped it's fangs out of my skin.

i was handling him again to get a pic of me holding the centipede that bit me... little did i know how true that was going to become.

and the second time, that centipede purely meant to do as much damage as possible.  at around 5 minutes when i pried it off it showed NO indication it was going to stop 


not only was the centipede constantly "chewing" with is fangs (i.e. trying to close it's mouth on my skin, rhythmically) but it also thrust and thrashed with the whole front half of it's body.

i *was* ripping up crickets to feed to my masses of baby bugs, and so possibly had cricket juice on my hand... but i've done that probably 100 times previous and it never made a difference...   

both times that centi bit me that day, it was just wandering around and SUPER deliberately and slowly lowered it's head to my skin, took a pinch of skin between it's maxillopeds, and started chewing 

oh yeah, it took about a minute to fully pierce through my skin 

EDIT: also, if my corroded culo memory serves, this centipede "test bit" me when i captured it... don't know

my secret hope is that this is a female and she's gravid, and cranky cuz of that. on the off chance it _is_ a female, i'm goign to transfer her into one of my centipede brooding containers 

she sort of looks fem to me, in the thickness of her body and stuff, but i've recently discovered my centipede sexing powers are MUCH less well defined than i hoped =P


----------



## TheMachete

you are my new hero.


----------



## BugToxin

You have given new meaning to the term *"HARDCORE"!!!*


----------



## Randolph XX()

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i don't actually *know* know what those dark spots are. i have a bad tendency to call them fungul spots (mycotic) i was just joking by callig them nigromycotic, cuz that just means "black-fungus caused"
> 
> all my bugs that i've bought with black spots have never molted in my care (an ultimate male Hadrurus arizonensis and this guy) but i've read they can molt out of them.
> 
> for now i'm keeping it drier and well fed



my biggest viet, which was 22.5cm long, molted out of a lot of dark spots just two days ago
she actually lost some parts of her legs that was rotten and sort of splited a bit, and regenerated a lill bit of the segements she lost
i was afraid she'll get those black spot back again by eating her own molt, so i quickly removed it from her, douno what whether it's a bad thing or not without eating the old skin
she also had a lot black spot underneath her body, but can't see any now


----------



## cacoseraph

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> my biggest viet, which was 22.5cm long, molted out of a lot of dark spots just two days ago
> she actually lost some parts of her legs that was rotten and sort of splited a bit, and regenerated a lill bit of the segements she lost
> i was afraid she'll get those black spot back again by eating her own molt, so i quickly removed it from her, douno what whether it's a bad thing or not without eating the old skin
> she also had a lot black spot underneath her body, but can't see any now


awesome!

i have a sort of idea for a project involving centi skins!

i watched my centi molt last night as took pics, but i also cut off the last three or four segments (the last two of which are the "sexual segments" i have read)

i want to see if there is some way to sex like how you can see spermethecae and the pocket on taras. i started consulting my copy of Biology of Centipedes by Lewis, and there are some interesting leads... unfortunately it looks like there is huge varietions, especially across Family lines


----------



## Lateralus

Hey Caco, 

Sorry to hear that you got tagged. Glad it wasn't that serious a bite.

After reading this thread, I though I would attempt a Giant Centipede handling of my own too here's the result!   







Well, it is theoretically still a giant centipede after all, eh eh eh?  ;P  

Cheers,
Damien.


----------



## cacoseraph

Incubu5 said:
			
		

> Hey Caco,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you got tagged. Glad it wasn't that serious a bite.
> 
> After reading this thread, I though I would attempt a Giant Centipede handling of my own too here's the result!
> 
> Well, it is theoretically still a giant centipede after all, eh eh eh?  ;P
> 
> Cheers,
> Damien.



It really didn't hurt to get bit, so i am not worried 

very cool man... they tickle, don't they


----------



## cacoseraph

some more work from my buddy.

he tells me this centipede isn't *quite* as huge as it looks... but it's a crazy picture at any rate

King of Heros:


----------



## prang11

Isnt huge... That things has to be atleast 10".  I might have to get a pede at the up coming show this next weekend.


----------



## danread

prang11 said:
			
		

> Isnt huge... That things has to be atleast 10".  I might have to get a pede at the up coming show this next weekend.



I'd say more like 6" -7", it makes them look a lot bigger when they are on your hand! This pede was only about 23cm.


----------



## Jürgen

Hey!

this pede is dead.

not very actionly 

regards J.


----------



## danread

jürgen said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> this pede is dead.
> 
> not very actionly
> 
> regards J.



Yup, it most definfitely is! Sorry, i forgot to make that clear, that pic has been posted a few times in the past and i forget there are new members on the forum. I'm not stupid/brave enough to hold that pede, when it was alive it would have bitten me for even looking at it!


----------



## Captante

Funny how the closer they get to your skin the bigger they look!


----------



## cacoseraph

danread said:
			
		

> I'd say more like 6" -7", it makes them look a lot bigger when they are on your hand! This pede was only about 23cm.


i hope you preserved that monster in something cool... sucks to have them die, but at least you can still look at them  right now i've just been putting everything in alcohol storage... but i want to cast them in resin blocks like i've seen some ppl do


----------



## cacoseraph

*SUBSPINIPES (links to posts with pics, not me)*

check this out!
someone else holding a subspinipes!

post#1
post#2

so of course, now i have to get a similar sized subspinipes (NOT going to hold my 7" biggun, not yet...)


----------



## cacoseraph

*species i've handled*

greetings, i threw together a little mini-chart on the species i have handled, to date

there are probably a couple more i have forgotten, and i will surely be adding to this list until the day i die (heh, however i go, it *should* prove to be interesting  ;P )



		Code:
	

Genus		species			#indiv	#times #hardbites

Neon Blue Leg				1	2	0
Alipes		sp.			3	5	0	(red feathertail)
Scolopendra	cingulata		4	10	0	(egyptian emerald)
Scolopendra	heros castaniceps	1	1	0
Ethmostigmus	trigonopodus		3	10	0	(Tanzanian bluering leg)
Scolopendra 	polymorpha		~30	~150	1
Eastern Bark(?)				1	5	0


----------



## cacoseraph

links!

from tarantulaspiders.com
off centipedgallery
Scolopendra valida

person has the centipede in a restraining hold. interesting. i picked up my very first centipede ever (S.polymorpha) similar to this way

suprised i didn't get bit, as i missed and grabbed it right about in the middle


----------



## Jmadson13

Me handling a recently aquired S. subspinipes (hatian) no he wasn't cold.


----------



## Randolph XX()

again, Haitians are not Sc.subspinipes but Sc. alternans
just check the terminal legs


----------



## Jmadson13

Again? I wasn't notified through e-mail of the mighty taxonomic changes. Thanks for making me privey to that information.


----------



## Billy Norton

*Handling scolopendra.*

I have only been bitten once,it was a large subspinipes. The bite was entirely my fault. i tried to pull it from where it was trying to retreat. I wouldn't say that the pede was aggressive merely defensive. I have handled several since that time with no problems. How ever as I am sure you know they can be very unpredictable and fast. My bite is in the centipede bite section.
I understand your desire to handle you pet scolopendra as I sometimes have the urge to do also. As I said subspinipes is the only species that I have had the experience of being bitten by. But I must tell you if you handle one and goof up prepare for major pain.
Have fun.
Billy


----------



## danread

Hi Billy,

Your bite report was the first _subspinipes_ bite report that i've ever read when i was first getting into keeping pedes, and it gave me some good warning about how painful a pede bite could be. I think it was a good introduction to the hobby, and started me off with a very healthy respect for all of my larger pedes. So recieving the bite wasn't completely in vain  

Cheers,


----------



## cacoseraph

danread said:
			
		

> Hi Billy,
> 
> Your bite report was the first _subspinipes_ bite report that i've ever read when i was first getting into keeping pedes, and it gave me some good warning about how painful a pede bite could be. I think it was a good introduction to the hobby, and started me off with a very healthy respect for all of my larger pedes. So recieving the bite wasn't completely in vain
> 
> Cheers,


i definitely influenced me to not hold  my subspinipes... i can say that for sure =P

and i mean, dang, i'm obviously a little "special"


----------



## 324r350

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i definitely influenced me to not hold  my subspinipes... i can say that for sure =P
> 
> and i mean, dang, i'm obviously a little "special"


you know, all these bite reports of subspinipes make me kinda want to get bitten in a weird way
just to know what a "10" (obviously subjective) on the verbal index is like
i guess it could happen one day
anyone know what kind of triage you get?


----------



## Stylopidae

Painkillers...lots of them.

A centipede's bite won't kill you (unless you're a 7 year old fillipino girl that just happens to get bitten on the head) unless you're old, young or very sick already. It's just really painful. Morphine doesn't appear to phase S. Subspines venom, though.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Crack.  That guy is on crack.  Or some really good beer.  "I'll have what 'he' is having!"


i just noticed this

i'd like to remind you there is *another* place to post such comments [thread=48719]here[/thread]


----------



## demicheru

*First foray into pede handling!*

Well, not exactly "giant", but i think it was only a matter of time i suppose. I've had this pede (WC Scolopendra polymorpha) for several months now, and i finally held it the other night. It was only for a couple seconds, and i basically did the free range method with a little coaxing. I will probably try again before too long. I've held much smaller ones, on the order of 1-2" of the same species.

she's about 4 inches long now, and a bit thinner than she was a few months ago, after popping out ~31 babies in cacoseraph's care.







I hadn't previously noticed the "scales" or whatever they are near the intersection of body segments...could those be mites?


----------



## Jürgen

Oh my God....Mights,Mights,Mitghts....


very poor pede...


----------



## cacoseraph

*E. trigonopodus rhymes with wuss?*

heh, i must say i am pretty amused right now.

i just got bit by my trigo like four or five times... and let me tell you, it was a lot of work getting it to bite me that many times!

check out the bite report:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=604714
[post=604714]here[/post]

i'd just like to make this very clear... i had to put the first trigo i handled away... cuz i was afraid i was going to hurt it before it bit me! while it was running around free on my hands i was tapping it on the head and body, blowing on it as hard as i could, spraying it with my water bottle... anything i could think of to scare it without actually hurting it. oh, for the (my) record... it was #3 i couldn't get to bite me and trigo (blue) #2 that eventually bit me

when i switched centipedes (refer to the bite report to know what i'm talking about =P ) i decided to instantly pinch the centipedes head in my fingers, as soon as i pulled it out of it's cage (with my fingers). i figured this way it would hopefully think it was under attak. this strategy seems to have worked, as it bit me pretty quickly after that.

oh, something else to note... after i stopped really goading #2 it started walking around and didn't bite me again. the onlytimes i got bit was when i was REALLY trying to.

i'm not saying anyone else's trigo's much less any other centipedes are going to act similarly... and i'm REAL curious to see if mine will act that reluctant to bite again... can't wait for tomorow!

if my bluerings are all pussy cats tomorrow i may try holding my "giant african yellowlegs" too. normally i try not to let the possiblity of venoms mixing in my veins arise... but dang, it's only centipedes =P


----------



## Galapoheros

demicheru said:
			
		

> Well, not exactly "giant", but i think it was only a matter of time i suppose. I've had this pede (WC Scolopendra polymorpha) for several months now, and i finally held it the other night. It was only for a couple seconds, and i basically did the free range method with a little coaxing. I will probably try again before too long. I've held much smaller ones, on the order of 1-2" of the same species.
> 
> she's about 4 inches long now, and a bit thinner than she was a few months ago, after popping out ~31 babies in cacoseraph's care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't previously noticed the "scales" or whatever they are near the intersection of body segments...could those be mites?


Duuuude, bad mites.  I'm a big anti-mite guy.  Killed many of my centipedes.  I've convinced myself that the crickets and mealworms at most of the pet stores are infested with them.  I've said this before good to read again I think.  I put a container of mealworms on a glass table.  I come back later and it looks like dust is on the table at the base of the container.  1000's and 1000's of pred mites.  If you don't know how to get them under control, I'd do a "search" on the forum.  Bunch of info.  Good luck.


----------



## Galapoheros

Interesting "bite" experience.  I'm hoping to get bitten by one that has a "morphine" affect.  I saw a show about a famous, old snake handler here in the US.  He said he was bitten by some kind of cobra.  He said it was a beautiful, opiate-like experience that he was amazed by, and that it was the way he would like to die.  Man, venom,... interesting stuff.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Interesting "bite" experience.  I'm hoping to get bitten by one that has a "morphine" affect.  I saw a show about a famous, old snake handler here in the US.  He said he was bitten by some kind of cobra.  He said it was a beautiful, opiate-like experience that he was amazed by, and that it was the way he would like to die.  Man, venom,... interesting stuff.


so you're looking for magic venom too?

heh, funny


----------



## pimpin_posey

*whoa*

I was lookin at this pic. is that pede eating a scorpion or is that jus me.


----------



## cacoseraph

pimpin_posey said:
			
		

> I was lookin at this pic. is that pede eating a scorpion or is that jus me.


i don't know what you are talking about! :liar: 

that is one of your beloved S.h.c. eating a Centruroides vittatus "striped/TX bark scorp", well considered pests in many states.

Further, my buddy has commented on the fact that the native TX cents seem to really know how to take a scorp down compared to other centipedes. It's also pretty well documented that these centipedes prey on these scorps in the wild

pretty wild pic, eh?


----------



## cacoseraph

two things  (2/23/06)


1) Centipede Game #1
i invented the most awesome centipede game. i have to make a vid of it. i had my trusty bluering (Ethmostigmus trigonopodus), Smith, out and about on my hands. i looked at roach motel. I looked at Smith.... i knew what i must do!

I took a little hisser nymph, about ~3/4" (2cm) put it on the same hand as Smith. The hisser ran up my hand directly towards Smith, who promptly knocked it off my hand.  Drat. Try again... and again... long story short, i ended up actually having to pinch the hisser while Smith grabbed it!

I'm telling you Smith is a sweetheart! I think it's a he, but i'm not sure.

2) Try Some Venom, Won't You
So on finding out that bluering centipedes (E. trigonopodus) are apparently not that big of a deal for *me* to get bit by i decided to try another flavor. Tonight i tried a ~3"BL (8cm) "African yellowleg centipede" sold as Scolopendra species, but possibly another colorform of E. trigonopodus (i need to spiracle check them).  

Immediately on opening the yellowleg's container i noticed a difference between it and the bluering. The yellowleg immediately tried to hide/burrow away from me. The bluering kind of mosies off, compared.  I reached in and picked up the yellow leg with my fingers  It immediately whipped it's terminating legs around and gave me a decent pinch. It was also much quicker at running around, but that could be cuz Smith is probably closer to 5"BL (13cm) and so more inertiafull or something.

Anyhow, it bit me much more readily than either of the two bluerings i tested before... i quickly racked up 4 bites and then the pede got away from me! I was handling over a large plastic tub so recovery was no problem.

I could feel the *ahem* now increasingly familiar sensation of a fluid being injected into my tissue when the centipede bit me each time.  The pain initially was very slightly but noticeably worse than the bluering bites.  Another interesting difference is that within 10minutes there was local reddening for about 1-2cm radius and small raised white welts at each puncture location. I don't really think the pain increased much beyond being noticeable and again in no way was it really uncomfortable.  There was a more visible reaction in the skin around the bites with this yellowleg than the bluering bites... but not really painful 

I think i might go play with my 5"BL yellowleg in a bit... we'll have to see 

edit:
about ~36 hours after the biting my left first finger is quite swollen. the swelling extends down into my palma little too=P

it's not red and doesn't feel like a secondary infection. in fact it is quite similar (but lesser) to the reaction i experienced to my Scolopendra polymorpha bite. i suspect it's cuz the poly pumped for 3-5 minutes and the yellowleg just made 4-5 fractional second strikes. this would lead me to think the yellowleg's venom is more reactive than the polymorphas, but that is ghetto guerilla "science" =P

note: i can clearly see evidence of two double pucntures and a single puncture on my swollen finger, leading me to think it is venom action.

edit: wow, four or five days after the fact 3 of my bites look like they are going VERY SLIGHTLY necrotic/cytolysic!  how completely awesome! the only other time i had a necrotic reaction was to a Cheiracanthum mildei (yellow sac spider at any rate) bite!!! i'm very excited!  5 of the puncture wounds have turned into very small (1-2mm) open wounds, extending down into a few layers of my skin. they appear to have gotten larger since yesterday which leads me to believe there is a cytotoxic effect going on!


----------



## cacoseraph

ouch ouch ouch

took a good 1second bite on my lower left arm... another 3second "pulsed" bite on my left thumb on the outside of my joint (i'm right handed by the way... i take the hits on my left when i can  )

the 5" yellowleg DEFINITELY hurts more than the trigos!!!

almost immediate onset of level .5 pain ramped up to 1 in a minute then fell down to a ~.3

geesh, the arm bite was slicked with extra venom... i tried to taste it but it didn't taste like anything

there is a 1cm raised white ring on my arm bite, clearly visible 2-3minutes after the bite. my thumb joint is swelling a tiny bit.

it's likely this dose is going to reactivate last weeks... we'll see if my other bites sympathetically swell. i've had that happen with polymorpha 

edit: this yellowleg didn't bite me until i squeezed it a tiny bit... then it bit me FAST compared to the trigos! it took me like 30-60 seconds to garner both bites!

more and more i wouldn't suggest this as a species to hold for a beginner!

edit:
bah, 10-15mins later i can't really feel anything except the slight disturance from the mechanical damage... now i get to see if it's necrotizing for SURE!

edit:
about an hour after the bites, my like.. *bones* started to ache under the arm bite. the bite is ~3" (8cm) "above" my wrist... and my wrist and lower radius and ulna feel sore! and the feeling is strongest right under the bite! i read about a distinct "sprained" feeling in Dr. Stockwell's S. subspinipes bite... i believe i am experiencing a very mild form of that! *does a little dance*

good stuff! it doesn't hurt to the point of being even annoying... but it is a definte strange sensation!

edit: the only evidence of my bites at +5h is the bone ache (perhaps more pronounced now than when it set it earlier... but still not really painful, more interesting than anything. i keep moving my wrist to "feel" it)

edit: +7-8h... you know, i think it is my muscles that hurt. the harder i flex my arm the more it hurts. if i flex hard the pain gets up to maybe .7


----------



## Galapoheros

Ding..........dang..............dong...............diddly !  That was pretty entertaining!  I've picked up some big pedes but when a baby castaneiceps started nibbling on my knuckle while shakin it's booty, it went back in the container.  I'm curious but don't have the courage to experience the bites willingly.  Someone has to do it.  As crazy as this sounds, researchers do this for......research.  Hope you have a phone or friend there just in case.  Let us know when you find the opium pede.  It would take an arachnodealer to a new level.


----------



## cacoseraph

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Ding..........dang..............dong...............diddly !  That was pretty entertaining!  I've picked up some big pedes but when a baby castaneiceps started nibbling on my knuckle while shakin it's booty, it went back in the container.  I'm curious but don't have the courage to experience the bites willingly.  Someone has to do it.  As crazy as this sounds, researchers do this for......research.  Hope you have a phone or friend there just in case.  Let us know when you find the opium pede.  It would take an arachnodealer to a new level.


there are these japanese ones. psychotropic.

also give you Korskoff's Sydrome supposedly, a VERY strange short term memory dysfunction.


----------



## gphx

Hello,

I've had a lot of experience handling centipedes. First, I've wild caught quite a number of S. polymorpha, S. heros castanecieps, and S. h. arizonensis. With the S. polymorpha I ended up taking them for granted and carrying them around in a closed fist til I could find a container. Bites from smaller specimens were common - but minor. Then one day I picked up a larger one in springtime. It bit me in the thumb. That one hurt considerably and to my surprise the thumb became fairly swollen. The thumb was back to normal within a week. A friend who does venom extraction and analysis told me he's discovered in his lab that Scolopendra are a lot like rattlesnakes in that, after not having used any venom for a season, their venom is very concentrated and they are capable of delivering a much different dose with dramatically different effects.

A few years ago I did a handling demonstration of several large Scolopendrid species including S. h. castanecieps and an especially big S. gigantea (as they were then called) nicknamed 'Big Ass Ham'. I prefaced the demonstration by saying I was either about to give a demonstration or to go to the hospital. It was fairly uneventful. After the show Billy Norton approached me wanting to buy the S. gigantea. I wasn't anxious to sell and in hindsight the Peruvian borders closed shortly thereafter, but after a couple of days of Billy asking me I relented, on the condition that he promise not handle it.

Apparently as soon as he got it home he handled it. He handled it once more after that and got bit. His hand and forearm swelled severely and a serious infection set in. Billy was under a doctor's care for a while and on medication for a couple weeks if I remember correctly.

As far as I'm aware Dr. Scott Stockwell is the only other individual who has given handling demonstrations at the ATS conventions. According to troll Scott told him that he gets bit about every other time he gives a demonstration. As I understand it he rarely gives them as sometimes the bites he's received have been altogether unpleasant.

Carl Sandefer is another person who has reported being bitten by a large Scolopendra, in his case a subspinipes if my recollection is correct. The bite was extremely painful and he reported that his hand swelled up like a medical glove blown up as if it were a balloon.

Once I was shooting publicity stills with David Attenborough of the BBC documentaries. My task at that moment of that day was to pose a Scolopendra subspinipes running across a log in front of David so he could look upon it from above and be filmed in the process. Apparently there was some issue with the camera and I ended up running that S. subspinipes across that log a couple of dozen times, maybe more. None of the usual tools I'd brought with me were working out very well logistically and it was a warm day and the centipede was only getting warmer, so I did much of that manipulation with my hands. I can tell you that I've been bitten and stung by a lot of things, some of them high caliber and a few of them intentionally so, but even so I wouldn't care to repeat that particular part of that day ever again. Not that I was bitten but I was acutely aware we were pushing it to its limit and it was just a matter of time. I was fortunate and what I expected did not come.

In my opinion anyone handling Scolopendra should realize that eventually they will get bit and, if they're lucky, it'll only be painful instead of extremely painful and expensive.

Even though I didn't get bit filming that day I rarely handle the big boys any more. Standing there in the sun with a centipede crawling across my hand I remembered watching one bite a mouse and seeing the mouse go instantly motionless, then becoming some strange colors shortly thereafter. And then I imagined what could happen if one thought my thumb was a mouse. Since that moment I don't feed centipedes pinkies anymore. Why get them accustomed to eating things that look like thumbs?

There was a show on cable a few years back called 'The Big Sting'. It featured a reenactment of a hobbyist whose S. subspinipes ran across his hand and took a bite. As I understand it he didn't have a very good time of it. The guy who did the reenactment for the camera was me. Again there were many takes and this time hot camera lights and so a hot centipede. Someone mentioned earlier a visible change in attitude. If you direct a centipede around often enough, even delicately and considerately, they eventually reach a point where you know you just can't do anything with them anymore or you're going to get tagged bigtime. The problem I think is that we can't take this warning for granted. Just as some ts get cranky prior to a molt but often so far before the approaching molt is not yet obvious, centipedes could be especially cranky at certain times. They can also just be curious. I swear I got bit once just because an African Scolo couldn't figure out what the heck he was standing on so he gave an exploratory bite. It was a surprising one for one so small. All he did was reach the end of my finger, look down, then take an exploratory bite. No warning. No swelling but a hot shooting pain through the finger, the hand, and into the forearm that lasted for most of a day. The centipede was only about three inches long.

So, I have a lot of experience handling large Scolopendra. And, unlike other people I'm aware of who have anything close to the same amount of time spent doing such a ridiculous thing, I've been lucky. It may seem odd then that I'm advising people not to handle them but when you work with something a long time you begin to understand what they are capable of. I'd hate to read here about some kid who gotten bitten then hid the problem from his parents out of fear of punishment, got a secondary infection like Billy did, then ended up in the hospital for a week on an iv or much worse. 

It could also be that a couple of bad encounters with a P. regalis and a C. exilicauda have given me more respect for what venoms can do - even when you've been bitten or stung by a species many times and suffered little or no effects. I think a lot of the people casually handling Scolopendra and Poecilitheria, if they received a serious envenomation, would be completely astonished at what 'severe' feels like. Wounds where swelling is involved are among the most painful. Add in neurotoxins that cause your nerves to fire pain signals at twenty times or more frequency and intensity with respect to pain and you have an appointment with hell for the duration. Don't expect painkillers to have an effect and don't forget the antibiotics. If you think all of that is just fine then don't blame me when it happens because eventually it will. Unless you have important professional or scientific reasons to be able to speak of experiences such as envenomations first hand you might seriously question whether, not the _risk_ but the _eventuality_ is worth it.
.


----------



## cacoseraph

gphx said:
			
		

> Hello,
> ...



Hello Darrin,

thank you for posting! that was an awsome read.  I think i actually reckognize Big Ass Ham from an article i read that you wrote.

I entirely agree that if i continue to hold centiepedes i will get bit accidentily again. In point of fact, i have been bitten accidentily three times (all S. polymorpha) and.... maybe 20 strikes intentionally provoked(S. polymorpha, E. trigonopodus, "african yellowleg"). This is after free handling centipedes at least a thousand times, in species ranging from Alipes genus, to numerous native Scolopendra, to Ethmostigmus, to Egyptian Emerald to Tanzanian Tiger...  in sizes ranging from 1"BL to ~7"BL (2.5-15cm)i can't even remember them all.  And i've only been accidentily bit three time (twice in the same day by a cranky S. polymorpha)


Unlike tarantulas, there really isn't a good guide to what genus family of centipede venom are more and less reactive to humans.  From everything i have read, the chances of permanent debilitation are small, but probably lead by a cumalitive effect of systemic cytotoxin, specifically on my kidneys or liver.

I know that some centipedes are noted for having locally cytotoxic components in their venom... specifically S. heros castaniceps, i think i read a pdf about it.  But all the actual doctor documented cases led me to believe the overwhelming odds are that cytotoxic effect resolves itself in a month or so... i think Dr. Stockwell had a er, bump that lasted for a number of months and then spontaneously healed.

I also understand there is some form of delayed expression of symptoms possible, sometimes months after the fact... like the venom is stored in me somehow. 

the two most likely symptoms from all my reading are pain and local swelling. the pain, i shouldn't have to worry about... i'm still not planning on holding my subspinipes at any time soon, nor my alternans, nor any of the other, known hellbiters. and should worse come to worse, i have a crazy amount of sick and vac time at work... and believe firmly in the heat trick... and have quite nice health insurance, if i do say so myself 

the swelling, i personally find vastly amusing.  it is certainly a bit painful, and i wouldn't recommmend it to just anyone.... but i can still type with my ham hands on, so i'm not *too* worried about it either.

secondary infection is a real risk. i think i might start cleaning my new wounds with a couple different substances... but usually i dont' want to risk having residue damage all my little buddies. but i can recongnize anything that's going to be a problem pretty early and go get some random supercillin if needs be.

i guess, in like, summary

i don't think i am unaware of the risks. i also don't want anyone to mistakenly think i want them to hold random centipedes too. i'm willing to risk my life and limb that i am smart enough to do this... but i am not really willing to risk another's. 

i'm not a MD or a myriapodologist or even have a degree. i do this at my own risk and recongnize that.

thanks again for writing.


----------



## Gsc

Darrin is the man on stuff like this...lots of great experience...


----------



## cacoseraph

pictures speak louder than

this is approximately 18 hours after receiving two bites for a total of about 4 seconds of "pump time"  bites from a ~5"BL "african yellowleg centipede", i believe from tanzanian shipment

swollen left arm:





Hi-Res

normal right arm for comparison:





Hi-Res

side by side, both arms:





Hi-Res

edit:

oh yes, the venom is swelling my lymph nodes. most dramatically and slightly painfull in my left armpit this is not unusual at all for a centipede envomation and should resolve itself with no apparent lasting effects.


----------



## 324r350

big ass ham, doesnt that belong to Golden Phoenix Exotica?


----------



## cacoseraph

324r350 said:
			
		

> big ass ham, doesnt that belong to Golden Phoenix Exotica?


ya
that was Darrin the owner operator (i think...) who posted earlier... gphx.

VERY knowledgeable about all things bug.

read his post here
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=497081#post497081


----------



## gphx

Hello,

When I was about 13 I was bitten on the last joint of the index finger by a neighbor's cat. Minor penetration, tiny wound. In the morning my finger was a bit stiff and swollen. By nightfall I was in the hospital unconcious with an iv in my arm. I was out for two days and in the hospital for a week. The doctor said the bacteria causing the infection likely wasn't from the cat, it'd likely been on my own skin and gotten pushed in by the bite. He also said if I'd waited much longer I'd probably have gotten to take my finger home in a bottle, provided I survived.

In the pictures you posted your hand is turning funky colors. That's a sign of impaired blood flow. This makes it so your body can't fight off even simple infections. That's what happened to me with the cat and that's what happened to Billy. 

You indicate confidence because of the symptoms you've read with regard to centipede bites and the single reported fatality. Yet secondary infections are common with centipede and probably all other bites. Infections can easily be very serious to fatal left untreated. In my opinion anyone whose hand and arm looked as yours did in the photograph and who did not seek medical attention for at least a course of antibiotics would be pushing their luck to the extreme. Just for the record my cat bite was cleansed very carefully with disinfectant but that matters little because the contaminants were injected. I'd submit that in the event of infection insurance and time off work are the least of your worries and I hope should you experience such a bite in the future you'll be safe rather than sorry.

I'm not a physician either. Your interpretation of the same events could vary considerably and you could be right but why take the chance.

Cheers.




			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> pictures speak louder than words
> 
> this is approximately 18 hours after receiving two bites for a total of about 4 seconds of "pump time"  bites from a ~5"BL "african yellowleg centipede", i believe from tanzanian shipment
> 
> swollen left arm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Res
> 
> normal right arm for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Res
> 
> side by side, both arms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Res
> 
> edit:
> 
> oh yes, the venom is swelling my lymph nodes. most dramatically and slightly painfull in my left armpit this is not unusual at all for a centipede envomation and should resolve itself with no apparent lasting effects.


----------



## gphx

P.S. Please don't think I'm telling you what to do I just don't want to see you lose anything.


----------



## cacoseraph

gphx said:
			
		

> P.S. Please don't think I'm telling you what to do I just don't want to see you lose anything.


no no
i'm like, honored that you're taking time out of your day.

i *know* who you are man!


----------



## cacoseraph

gphx said:
			
		

> Hello,


the funny thing is i mostly agree with you

for immediate (like, within a month time frame) i definitely think secondary infection is my greatest worry.

i believe from my readings i can tell venom action and infection apart. if i pick up an infection i should get the classic red streaking. my arm is red, for sure... but i think it is an effect of the swelling on my skin. i actually have like, these funky stretch marks from the swelling.

i'm tracking the swelling (which seems to always precede the redness, that's why i think it's causing it) with markers on my arm. they, ah, rate of growth is slowing i think... so this phase of what i believe to be venom action should be peaking.

i've read a fairly good amount of medical stuff... used to sort of be a hobby of mine.  obviously that must taken with a huge grain of salt... but i do think i have thought this through er, *moderately* well.

honestly the way i see it... i'd rather read a report from *me* than some random person. i've tried to educate myself enough to be safe and render a fairly enlightened bite report.

certainly this is not risk free... but i guess i feel like the potential gain for the hobby is worth it... 

what if i can provide a centipede species or three that are almost certifiably handleable?  i believe one of the reasons that centipedes lag behind tarantulas is that they really aren't even tacitly acceptable as handleable.

by all rights, a tarantula bite or scorp sting has the same chance of passing on and infection... but there isn't *categoric* resistance to handling them... cuz over time ppl have demonstrated some can be handled a lot and some maybe you should pass on.

there is NOTHING like that in my centipede world! i desperately wish for it... i readily admit that!

thanks again for taking the time Darrin,

Andrew


----------



## gphx

Hello Andrew,

I used to believe the same thing. To some extent its true but with consequences. When you think about it the same is true of tarantulas but its also true with venomous snakes, dogs, or, in my case, cats.

I'd say the pictures you posted effectively destroy any argument you might make that centipedes are routinely handleable. Any work I was doing along those lines was effectively trashed the moment you posted those photographs. I wish you'd thought through what kind of effect your photos might have.

I just noticed the part in your previous post where you indicated you prompted the centipede to do this to you on purpose. Given the risks, it seems about as sensible to me as the guy who called me the other night scared after he'd coerced a bark scorpion into stinging his phallus three times. At best you've done centipedes a disservice in the act of coercing one to bite you. 

Like the conversation the other night I can see this one has just turned ridiculous, so I'm bailing. I hope you don't wake up tomorrow with some serious health issues. Take more care of yourself.


----------



## JIMSONWEED

Hi, 

i'm agree with gphx, ....play with bugs but don't play with your health....and it's not a very good way to follow for beginners. The danger of anaphylactic shock is always here and dealing with it can be deadly.

gphx, i have the same story with a cat, it nearly cost me two of my fingers.

Ciao.


----------



## danread

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> what if i can provide a centipede species or three that are almost certifiably handleable?  i believe one of the reasons that centipedes lag behind tarantulas is that they really aren't even tacitly acceptable as handleable.


I'm not going to pile in with my dissaproval on the general handling issue, i've learnt from being on messageboards long enough that there are some issues that people will just have a difference of opinion on (i.e feeding live mice, handling etc) and that there isn't much common ground to discuss. I do however have a problem with this quote, as it sounds like you are trying to convert other people to handling pedes, which i really do have a problem with. Fair enough if you want to handle them yourself, you seem like an intelligent guy and you have assessed the risks. The problem with 'proving' that some species are safe to handle is that you will have only proved that the venom has minimal effect on you. You haven't proved the safety of the venom for everyone else, and it's not impossible that a bite to someone else could cause serious harm, either through the venom or secondary infection. Anyway, just my two pence, it's not my intention to start an argument, i just feel it's important to get the other side of the argument across.

Cheers,


----------



## beetleman

danread said:
			
		

> I'm not going to pile in with my dissaproval on the general handling issue, i've learn't from being on messageboards long enough that there are some issues that people will just have a difference of opinion on (i.e feeding live mice, handling etc) and that there isn't much common ground to discuss. I do however have a problem with this quote, as it sounds like you are trying to convert other people to handling pedes, which i really do have a problem with. Fair enough if you want to handle them yourself, you seem like an intelligent guy and you have assessed the risks. The problem with 'proving' that some species are safe to handle is that you will have only proved that the venom has minimal effect on you. You haven't proved the safety of the venom for everyone else, and it's not impossible that a bite to someone else could cause serious harm, either through the venom or secondary infection. Anyway, just my two pence, it's not my intention to start an argument, i just feel it's important to get the other side of the argument across.
> 
> Cheers,


i agree 100% i too was accidently bit by a very large hongkong giant,and all i can say it was really bad,i'm a healthy adult and reaction of the venom was....just let's say "DO NOT HANDLE THESE ANIMALS! i have over 20 centies,mainly large ones,and i would'nt even think of picking them up with my hands,i got bit by mistake,buy changing it;s water dish,it came out of the substrate so fast. again just my 2cents just be careful with these aggressive bugs.


----------



## Galapoheros

I'll leave the controversy as it is.  I'm staying away from that since most of what can be said has been said.  I have a question about venom concentration.  I've been stung by C. vittatus approx 6 or 7 times.  The size of the dose always varies I know.  Venom concentration in centipedes was mentioned by gphx.  That's what made me remember this.  Two of the times I  have been stung by C. vittatus were incredibly more painful than the rest.  One sting had me yelling 4 letter words in front of my 70 year old, church going dad.  It was right up there with the pain I felt when I passed a 6 mm kidney stone.  My right arm swelled up more than Caco's you see in the picture there.  Has venom concentration been proven in scorpions?  It's got to be so.  Even genetics would determine 'some' degree of concentration it seems.  The C. vittatus sting is underrated in my opinion.


----------



## JIMSONWEED

Hi,

concentration, strenght and so toxic effects of the venom can be linked to the time between two bites of the pede. The longer this time the highter the concentration and the worst the physiologic effects. This is only an hypothesis to explain the variability of pede's bites effects. Sorry but i haven't any reference to give.

Ciao.


----------



## gphx

Hello,

To my knowledge such concentration in scorpions hasn't been proven but it certainly makes sense. There are additional factors to consider though. As you likely know, sometimes a scorpion will just push at an intruder with the back its tail as if to slap it away gently without administering a sting at all. Other times it will use the front and there will be slight penetration but no injection, in other words, a dry sting. It has been found that there are two types of venom, prevenom, and the typical venom. Prevenom is a much milder type that seems to be used in circumstances less dire, such as a scorpion administering a sexual sting as part of breeding behavior or when it is only moderately disturbed by an encounter with an intruder. Venom of full strength is only administered as a last resort. This makes sense because venom requires resources both to produce and to replace. A scorpion that used venom indescriminately may not have it when it really needed it. 

What this has meant to me in practice is that stings I've received from scorpions such as Centruroides exilicauda have been extremely variable in their effects as have bites from tarantulas such as Poecilitheria regalis. 

In other words the experience of someone else or your own previous experience is by no means to be considered a future guide.

Sorry to hear you really got tagged. I've been hit a lot by C. exilicauda in particular and for myself as well one incident stood head and shoulders above the rest.

Cheers.


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> pictures speak louder than
> 
> this is approximately 18 hours after receiving two bites for a total of about 4 seconds of "pump time"  bites from a ~5"BL "african yellowleg centipede", i believe from tanzanian shipment


+46h
my arm has almost completely lost the red color and the swelling is receding. if this plays out like i expect the swelling will be gone by tomorrow but resurface at around +96h (+/-12h)

we shall see


----------



## JIMSONWEED

Cool, it's seems to be on the good way and i'm glad for you. I hope it's definitively finished.
But remember, the community needs your knowledge and you .....alive.

Ciao.


----------



## Galapoheros

Hmm, interesting.  Don't want to blow your ammo.  I've heard that and like you said, it just makes sense.  Nature is smart.  But I have never heard about prevenom in scorpions.  I'm guessing a slight chemical difference between prevenom and typical venom?  Yea, that's interesting.  You fully answered that question, and more.  Thanks.  Sorry everybody, I got on the subject of scorpions...but still talking about venom.  Well since I quit that spirit crushing office job I had for almost 15 years, I'm learning more about my life-long arachno interest.  ROCK!      

:liar: I liked that job a whoooole lot:liar:


----------



## xenesthis

*Florida bite by Vietnamese Giant!*

*Centipede Sting Nearly Kills Florida Man*

POSTED: 7:12 am EST February 13, 2006
UPDATED: 7:32 am EST February 13, 2006
A South Florida man nearly died this weekend after being stung by a rare Vietnamese centipede considered to have one of the most toxic stings in the world, according to a Local 6 News report.

Authorities said the man was changing the water bowl of the 7-inch Vietnamese centipede he was keeping as a pet when it quickly stung his hand.
 IMAGES: Click for larger image and more strange photos 
 MOST POPULAR: 'Sex'Soda Promises To Arouse Drinkers
The victim, who was not identified, was in stable condition at Baptist Hospital in South Florida, according to a report.
Since the Vietnamese centipede is so rare, anti-venin is not kept readily available.
Officials said because of its large fangs and toxic venom, the centipede's sting can be 10 times worse than a scorpion.
This is only the second case of a Vietnamese centipede bite in the United States.
============================================
Feb 11, 2006 10:37 pm US/Eastern

*Rare Attack By Man's Pet Vietnamese Centipede*

Jawan Strader
Reporting

(CBS4 News) KENDALL A South Florida man is recovering after he was stung -- not by a snake, but by his pet Vietnamese centipede -- considered one of the deadliest in the world. Experts say the victim is very lucky. He's in stable condition at Baptist Hospital.

The animal is just 6 to 7 inches long. The owner was changing its water bowl when the centipede quickly attacked.

Doctors were puzzled by the creepy crawler. Then, they realized they were dealing with one of the deadliest centipedes in the world.

This incident was actually just the second case of a Vietnamese centipede bite in the U.S. It's so rare that anti-venin is not kept on-hand.

And Al Cruz of Miami-Dade's Anti-Venom Unit told CBS4 News the pain can be 10 times more severe than a scorpion's sting because of the centipede's large fangs and toxic venom.


----------



## cacoseraph

xenesthis said:
			
		

> *Centipede Sting Nearly Kills Florida Man*
> 
> POSTED: 7:12 am EST February 13, 2006
> UPDATED: 7:32 am EST February 13, 2006
> A South Florida man nearly died this weekend after being stung by a rare Vietnamese centipede considered to have one of the most toxic stings in the world, according to a Local 6 News report.
> 
> Authorities said the man was changing the water bowl of the 7-inch Vietnamese centipede he was keeping as a pet when it quickly stung his hand.
> IMAGES: Click for larger image and more strange photos
> MOST POPULAR: 'Sex'Soda Promises To Arouse Drinkers
> The victim, who was not identified, was in stable condition at Baptist Hospital in South Florida, according to a report.
> Since the Vietnamese centipede is so rare, anti-venin is not kept readily available.
> Officials said because of its large fangs and toxic venom, the centipede's sting can be 10 times worse than a scorpion.
> This is only the second case of a Vietnamese centipede bite in the United States.
> ============================================
> Feb 11, 2006 10:37 pm US/Eastern
> 
> *Rare Attack By Man's Pet Vietnamese Centipede*
> 
> Jawan Strader
> Reporting
> 
> (CBS4 News) KENDALL A South Florida man is recovering after he was stung -- not by a snake, but by his pet Vietnamese centipede -- considered one of the deadliest in the world. Experts say the victim is very lucky. He's in stable condition at Baptist Hospital.
> 
> The animal is just 6 to 7 inches long. The owner was changing its water bowl when the centipede quickly attacked.
> 
> Doctors were puzzled by the creepy crawler. Then, they realized they were dealing with one of the deadliest centipedes in the world.
> 
> This incident was actually just the second case of a Vietnamese centipede bite in the U.S. It's so rare that anti-venin is not kept on-hand.
> 
> And Al Cruz of Miami-Dade's Anti-Venom Unit told CBS4 News the pain can be 10 times more severe than a scorpion's sting because of the centipede's large fangs and toxic venom.



ahahhaha!

i love the news... i only watch when i want to laugh at something

no hard documentation of any deaths.... and they sure are deadly!

excellent quote "Officials said because of its large fangs and toxic venom, the centipede's sting can be 10 times worse than a scorpion."

i better go tell all the 1000's and 1000's of ppl who got killed by scorpions that they were obviously mistaken and it's the CENTIPEDES they should have watched out for!

oh man, good read, thanks


----------



## Steven

rehousing a big one


----------



## cacoseraph

Steven said:
			
		

> rehousing a big one


that thing's terminal legs are bigger than some whole centipedes i have!

also, i'm working on a grab technique like that to pick up wild centipedes... kind of a behind-the-head-capsule grab... do u pick stuff up like that a lot?


amazing pics as always


----------



## Steven

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> do u pick stuff up like that a lot?


no, i usually don't handle any of my scolopendrids  

just wanted to try out that technique,...
but it's def. NOT efficient


----------



## CedrikG

*W*hat are the words already ...

*O*h yeah ... Oh my god !   :clap:

*W*ith the angle on the second pic it looks like a 18-20 inch centipede ! haha


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> two things  (2/23/06)
> 
> 
> 1) Centipede Game #1
> i invented the most awesome centipede game. i have to make a vid of it. i had my trusty bluering (Ethmostigmus trigonopodus), Smith, out and about on my hands. i looked at roach motel. I looked at Smith.... i knew what i must do!
> 
> I took a little hisser nymph, about ~3/4" (2cm) put it on the same hand as Smith. The hisser ran up my hand directly towards Smith, who promptly knocked it off my hand.  Drat. Try again... and again... long story short, i ended up actually having to pinch the hisser while Smith grabbed it!
> 
> I'm telling you Smith is a sweetheart! I think it's a he, but i'm not sure.


Smith at work again:








			
				cacoseraph said:
			
		

> yellowleg update:
> edit: wow, four or five days after the fact 3 of my bites look like they are going VERY SLIGHTLY necrotic/cytolysic!  how completely awesome! the only other time i had a necrotic reaction was to a Cheiracanthum mildei (yellow sac spider at any rate) bite!!! i'm very excited!  5 of the puncture wounds have turned into very small (1-2mm) open wounds, extending down into a few layers of my skin. they appear to have gotten larger since yesterday which leads me to believe there is a cytotoxic effect going on!


pretty sure not necrotoxic.... roughly a month later and there is virtually no evidence of any of the bites. oh well, i guess it _is_ a good thing =P


----------



## cacoseraph

*polyMOR(E)pha pics*

i caught this little fellow March 28, 2006 in the Wastelands, Rialto, California, USA at night in the rain.

my hands were so cold i couldn't make them work very well, so i imagine i kinda applied some unfriendly pressure to the pede... still didn't bite me 

it's name is bloodfoot for the horrendous blood filled blister i got whilst hiking my stupid buttocks all over Rialto... in the rain... at night =P













i'm working on being able to take pictures that make the centipedes look larger and more impressive. i think a key to that is taking shots "down the barrel" so to speak... so that the closer end of the centipede is in focus but the farther end is blurry... i hope this will give the illusion of greater length





this centipede is about 3" long... i think having it on my hand breaks the illusion cuz it gives too well known a reference.

all pictures taken with a RAZR cellphone and no magnifying glass

p.s. this has to be close to the 60th poly i've literally hand caught... no bites while catching yet 

p.p.s why i call him bloodfoot:


----------



## dirtborder4life

*pede*

congrats on the new pede.Bad blister,but i guess you got a reward for your pain and suffering!


----------



## Buggin

Note to self:Never handle a Centipede.


----------



## cacoseraph

Buggin said:
			
		

> Note to self:Never handle a Centipede.


it's 2kool not too!  i reckon i'm getting close to 2000 um, handling experiences and i've only been accidentily bitten maybe 5-6 times

the funny thing is i think i'm getting close to being the foremost authority on centipede handling solely by virtue of doing it more than anyone else... but ppl who hardly have handled anything still see fit to tell me i'm doing something like, wrong.

ppl still see them as monsters, but hopefully after years of my antics a few ppl will perhaps listen to the only actual evidence being presented beyond "common knowledge"

oh well.

oh, and the semirant part of my post wasn't directed at Buggin in the least


----------



## Voracious

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> it's 2kool not too!  i reckon i'm getting close to 2000 um, handling experiences and i've only been accidentily bitten maybe 5-6 times
> 
> the funny thing is i think i'm getting close to being the foremost authority on centipede handling solely by virtue of doing it more than anyone else... but ppl who hardly have handled anything still see fit to tell me i'm doing something like, wrong.
> 
> ppl still see them as monsters, but hopefully after years of my antics a few ppl will perhaps listen to the only actual evidence being presented beyond "common knowledge"
> 
> oh well.
> 
> oh, and the semirant part of my post wasn't directed at Buggin in the least


Caco,

Wanted to chime in here.  I've always had a healthy respect for these reclusive creatures.  The first time I ever saw one in real life was a 3" lithobiidae ssp.  seen while cleaning construction debris.  I was 14.  It ran out of the wood pile.  Provoked by my cousin kicking at it, it become  extremely agitated, and attacked the first living thing it encountered - a hapless slug - drawing blood.  I'd never seen a "bug" show such angry expression.  Since, I've held these creatures in a sort of morbid curiosity, and probably speak for many reading these threads.  Call it irrational fear if you will: to this day I will not handle even a small centipede (lithobiidae ssp.) that I find under a rotting piece of wood.

I won't render an opinion on a recommendation for or against handling (I sure won't ever touch one), but you are to be commended for overcoming the fears we all have of the unknown and demonstrating a noticeable difference in temperaments at least among individuals, and possibly along subspecial lines.  For example, one may infer, perhaps correctly and perhaps not, that the bluering is less aggressive than s. subspinipes.

Unlike the silkworm or the termite, these bizarre creatures have little to no known economic impact and are therefore little studied.  Your work has provided some nuance about these fearsome creatures, and I believe your claim about approaching status as the foremost authority is quite defensible, at least amongst the online community.

Prov. 27:2


----------



## cacoseraph

Voracious said:
			
		

> Caco,
> 
> Wanted to chime in here.  I've always had a healthy respect for these reclusive creatures.  The first time I ever saw one in real life was a 3" lithobiidae ssp.  seen while cleaning construction debris.  I was 14.  It ran out of the wood pile.  Provoked by my cousin kicking at it, it become  extremely agitated, and attacked the first living thing it encountered - a hapless slug - drawing blood.  I'd never seen a "bug" show such angry expression.  Since, I've held these creatures in a sort of morbid curiosity, and probably speak for many reading these threads.  Call it irrational fear if you will: to this day I will not handle even a small centipede (lithobiidae ssp.) that I find under a rotting piece of wood.
> 
> I won't render an opinion on a recommendation for or against handling (I sure won't ever touch one), but you are to be commended for overcoming the fears we all have of the unknown and demonstrating a noticeable difference in temperaments at least among individuals, and possibly along subspecial lines.  For example, one may infer, perhaps correctly and perhaps not, that the bluering is less aggressive than s. subspinipes.
> 
> Unlike the silkworm or the termite, these bizarre creatures have little to no known economic impact and are therefore little studied.  Your work has provided some nuance about these fearsome creatures, and I believe your claim about approaching status as the foremost authority is quite defensible, at least amongst the online community.
> 
> Prov. 27:2


thanks 
i really just want ppl to know these guys are like taras and scorps. some species are angry, some are nice... some will ruin your weekend if they bite you and some you can't notice hardly at all 

further adventures in centipeding:
i was feeding the troops and saw my largest Egyptian Emerald centipede, by the name of Esmerelda Villa Lobos, on top of her substrate. so i did what is becoming my standard method of initiating free handling with "nice" centipedes... i just opened her(the name and fem pronouns are wishful thinking at this point) little container up quickly and grabbed her.   she was a little too quick and got her head underground before i could scoop under her completely so i did a BIG no-no and tugged on her.

she just more vigorously tried to get into her burrow system!

and she is BIG for an EEC... maybe 4"BL so it's not like she's a little pling scared of the world. she's a big EEC, scared of the world hehehehe

here is a pic of an EEC... i traded this one away, but it gives you an idea of how danged pretty these are.





zoom


----------



## Voracious

*Colors*

One thing about these animals is they are beautiful - in the sense that a precious stone is beautiful.  Every color of the rainbow is represented somewhere in some suspecies - reds, browns, blues, yellows, oranges, and I've even seen peach with green legs.

Despite my healthy respect and fear of these invertabrates (given my first impression, cut me a little slack!), I believe I too will someday keep these - but in the (unused) horse shed, just to look at, feed, and show to friends.

Wives, houses, and centipedes don't mix  - and most certainly not young children.

Again, thanks for all your research.  I believe, having studied these things myself, that you have already uncovered much that has never been known.  You really should contact an entymology dept. at a university with your findings.


----------



## cacoseraph

here are more pics of Mortal Sin

these are all made with a RAZR cellphone camera 




































i got a better measuring pic... but the camera erased it cuz i ran out of space... standing still relaxed Mortal Sin is 6"BL (15cm) and it gets a little longer when locked straight to run, probably right about 7"bodylength (17.5cm)... it is one BIG S. polymorpha!


----------



## Voracious

What a sweet little pede!   How much warning do you get if they are about to attack - assuming the pede has been safely extracted from its quarters and is crawling around on you?

Showed a friend your videos today of the black pede (Smith?) eating the mouse.  Very impressive, esp. how quickly these animals can fling their heads around.  

The S. Gigantea doing same is also impressive but not nearly as dramatic.


----------



## cacoseraph

Voracious said:
			
		

> What a sweet little pede!   How much warning do you get if they are about to attack - assuming the pede has been safely extracted from its quarters and is crawling around on you?
> 
> Showed a friend your videos today of the black pede (Smith?) eating the mouse.  Very impressive, esp. how quickly these animals can fling their heads around.
> 
> The S. Gigantea doing same is also impressive but not nearly as dramatic.


oh, those mouse feeding vids aren't mine.
i don'th have gigantea/robusta (=reddish one) and viridicornis(=blackish one)... though i'd be willing to trade one of my kidneys for them =P

i would probably only feed a pinky to a centipede... but to be honest the only time i bought one to feed my G. rosea that i bred.... i wimped out and tried to keep them mouse as a pet. stupid thing died anyways.

i'm kind of wimpy

edit:

oh, and how do i know if they are going to bite me... i don't, not really.  everytime i have gotten bit on accident it was a suprise (i.e. the pede was just walking around and "randomly" bit me). 

i used to think when the centipede started bouncing it's head and waving it's antenna really fast it was getting agitated. now i think that is a way for them to gather more data.  we humans have depth perception because our eyes are a couple of inchces apart and each one sees a slightly different picture. from the differences in each picture our brain can math out depth (kinda like triangulating). i suspect the centipedes can do something similar with their antenna.  

this is why they do the bounce/waving thing when they are hunting... trying to draw in as much sensor data as possible to find the prey.

when they started bouncing like that i used to put them away and be all scared... but now i just let them do what they want and i haven't gotten bit yet. 

it's actually funny, most of the time a cent is on me it just sits still and cleans it's antenna


----------



## GATORGAR56K

i decided that id try handling my tanzanian blue-ring and i wasnt disappointed with it at all 


























everything you said about these guys was very true caco, this particular one wasnt aggressive at all and i even grabbed him and picked him up without any sort of defensive reaction whatsoever. the only time it got aggressive was when i dug it up, it got pissed off and struck at me, but it calmed down rather quickly


----------



## cacoseraph

GATORGAR56K said:
			
		

> i decided that id try handling my tanzanian blue-ring and i wasnt disappointed with it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything you said about these guys was very true caco, this particular one wasnt aggressive at all and i even grabbed him and picked him up without any sort of defensive reaction whatsoever. the only time it got aggressive was when i dug it up, it got pissed off and struck at me, but it calmed down rather quickly


that is excellent man!

i should have mentioned, mine will tail grab me when i root them out of their container. i used to free handle all my centipedes out by first hands-OFF removing them into a large bin/container with about 1" of substrate in it. from there i would sort of "snakehook" them onto a large paint brush and then place the centipede on my hand.

the advantages to this method are that if the cent repeatedly strikes at the paintbrush it gives you time to reconsider holding it (which i've done a few times, for sure!). also, it seems like there is less of a chance of the centipede registering you as a hostile, which is always a good thing

excellent pics man!

my record for holding Smith (my fav blueringer, whom i love...we might get married one day) is about 60-70 minutes... we was running around on my fingers and hands while i was typing on the internet.

a like, side note: the smaller speciemen i have seems more like, nervous to me. they run quicker and seem to try to get away more vigorously when i'm grabbing them from their container.

i wish i had more of these guys to see if that is a trend or my small guy just happens to be nervous


----------



## GATORGAR56K

yeah, i dont think id consider mine small, i got him (or her, i refer to it as a he) from krazy8's, and its about 4 inches, these max out at 6 inches i believe? im not sure though, and it did grab me with its terminators like you refered to, the last time it did it, it hurt a little, i think when it strikes at my hand, theyre mock strikes, cuz i have yet to have him actually grab me with his fangs, even though he definitely had the opportunity


----------



## demicheru

*E. Trigonopodus (Caco's Smith) and Egyptian Emerald*

Well, I was at my brother's (Cacoseraph's) apt last nite, and we got into the bugs, after an unsuccessful attempt at resurrecting an A. versicolor who died in an apparently troublesome molt. Anyway, we got into the mischief of taking pics of handling. After probably at least half an hour of handling centi's and "unhandleable" t's, no one was bit, and a couple pretty good pics were snapped.

Here's the centi pics that turned out -

A few of the Egyptian Emerald -



















And a few of Smith -



















And the final one, Smith on my face. This was taken after Smith was a real nice guy about the whole affair of being pulled out of the container and handled for 5-10min while being photographed. Not entirely sure why I was giggling like that in the pic, but oh well


----------



## demicheru

*Alipes sp.*

I almost forgot I had this one too - another pede from Caco. 













I've got the second one as my wallpaper on my work computer, very visible to anyone walking in the hallway, and I get a LOT of questions about it. For some reason, the majority of the questions are along the lines of "is that really _your_ hand?" I point out the wedding ring as proof, and most of them just walk away at that point. I am now the designated bug catcher for anything that gets in the building. I love my job.


----------



## cacoseraph

demicheru said:
			
		

> I almost forgot I had this one too - another pede from Caco.
> 
> 
> I've got the second one as my wallpaper on my work computer, very visible to anyone walking in the hallway, and I get a LOT of questions about it. For some reason, the majority of the questions are along the lines of "is that really _your_ hand?" I point out the wedding ring as proof, and most of them just walk away at that point. I am now the designated bug catcher for anything that gets in the building. I love my job.


This is my brother, whom i love, and with am well pleased

HEY! i'm my buildings official bug catcher too! what are the odds!?


----------



## CopperInMyVeins

These latest pictures really make me want to get an Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, since I definitely can't do that kind of thing with my current centipede.


----------



## Galapoheros

Haha!  That's pretty funny.  Nice handling pics.  I don't recommend it (had to say that for political reasons).  I handle my pedes too.  Of course, not the Sub.  I've got a theory about why you should wash your hands before you pick one up.  I've handled some that panic when they get on my hand.  I think they pick up the salts and oils on your hand and kind of freak out.  I think that their senses tell them we 'might' be something to eat but also that we are too big.   So they go into "danger" mode.  I had one that thought it caught me and was about to have a big meal.  So, now, if I pick one up, I make sure it is fed and that I washed my hands.  I still get that "bungee jump" feeling when I do it.  Man!  Mortal Sin looks great.  Biggest Poly I've ever seen!  Stocky too.  Hope the spiracle thing is working out.


----------



## kerensky

I have uploaded a video of my S. mutilans feeding on a praying mantis while clinging on the my hand.

Apple Quicktime is required to view this video.

http://dkowl.multiply.com/video/item/1

edit - and for those of you who do not have Apple Quicktime, I've uploaded the video on YouTube.com too 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXuCHBiFidM


After I stopped recording, however, it decided to drop it's meal and started to nib me instead. Gave me quite a shock but luckily it didn't puncture through my skin. I shook it a bit and it loosened it's grip, crawled a little up my thumb and gave me another nib.

That's when I decided it's time to send it back into it's tank before it gets out of hand. I had minor swellings and the area around the nibs had a little bit of tissue scarring, but other than that, no other major symptoms.


----------



## cacoseraph

woohoo! for the past three months it has been to hot in my room to free handle any of my centipedes (E. trigonopodus "bluering legs" get mean at 85-90*F and S. morsitans "Egyptian emeralds" get mean at ~95-100*F)

but last night i was trying to take pics of an emerald's terminating legs and it managed to run onto my hand... so i free handled it for about 5 minutes and it never even came close to biting me. my room was about 85*F 

i'm so happy... that was a long 3 months when it was too hot to play with my friends!


----------



## Galapoheros

Haha, I know what you mean!  I let my house fry except my room this summer.  I got bit twice by S. h. castaeiceps in the heat.  They were the small ones though.  I can tell when a big ones are about to bite.  But the little ones sneak it in.   I don't pick up that giant one any more.  She thinks I'm a giant pinkie.  In a way I am.  I just can't get a tan .


----------



## cacoseraph

it's only like ~80*F in my room now so i thought i could free handle some S. morsitans, Tanzanian Tigers

i guess you could call the results mixed:
things going fine
[YOUTUBE]LqOP8BIqDIE[/YOUTUBE]
TanzanianTiger_S_morsitans_Num1_01a_hires.mov 01:18 (from a 20MB file) 


[YOUTUBE]ZlQ4kZGJeyQ[/YOUTUBE]
TanzanianTiger_S_morsitans_Num1_01c_lowres.wmv 01:21 (from a 1MB file)


a different centipede and a problem
[YOUTUBE]jEJEEJolOhE[/YOUTUBE]
TanzanianTiger_S_morsitans_Num2_01_esc_tinyres.wmv 01:17 (from a 1.5MB file)


----------



## Okitasoshi

Wow, awesome pede handling, I'd personally not do it, but I still commend you on the bravery. Btw, cut your Pinky nail off, it looks retarded.;P


----------



## P. Novak

cacoseraph said:


> it's only like ~80*F in my room now so i thought i could free handle some S. morsitans, Tanzanian Tigers
> 
> i guess you could call the results mixed:
> things going fine
> [YOUTUBE]LqOP8BIqDIE[/YOUTUBE]
> TanzanianTiger_S_morsitans_Num1_01a_hires.mov 01:18 (from a 20MB file)
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZlQ4kZGJeyQ[/YOUTUBE]
> TanzanianTiger_S_morsitans_Num1_01c_lowres.wmv 01:21 (from a 1MB file)
> 
> 
> a different centipede and a problem
> [YOUTUBE]jEJEEJolOhE[/YOUTUBE]
> TanzanianTiger_S_morsitans_Num2_01_esc_tinyres.wmv 01:17 (from a 1.5MB file)



DId you ever find the pede???!!! NIcE VIDs!


----------



## tyrel

Okitasoshi said:


> Wow, awesome pede handling, I'd personally not do it, but I still commend you on the bravery. Btw, cut your Pinky nail off, it looks retarded.;P


I remember him saying he uses that as a tool. I forget what for though!:}


----------



## CedrikG

Dude I agree YOU HAVE TO cut this nail! :?


----------



## cacoseraph

Okitasoshi said:


> Wow, awesome pede handling, I'd personally not do it, but I still commend you on the bravery. Btw, cut your Pinky nail off, it looks retarded.;P





tyrel said:


> I remember him saying he uses that as a tool. I forget what for though!:}





Baboon said:


> Dude I agree YOU HAVE TO cut this nail! :?


ahahahhaa!!!

i'll try to make a vid or pic when my nails are *long*

believe me, the nails are quite appropriate given the proper context. and no, the proper context has *nothing* to do with my nose!


----------



## swatc1h

Coke Cola? 

George Lopez=Save me some.


----------



## C_Strike

HEHE, your all mad!!
lol, i got a 7" s subspinepes, and soon to be a S spp 'tiger leg'
i NEVER intend to hold either...cept when its dead maybe hehe
though im full of admoration for you guys doin it! Weddon!!


----------



## cacoseraph

Novak said:


> DId you ever find the pede???!!! NIcE VIDs!


thanks 
yup. it was under the rack in the video. i thought about shooting vid of me catching it but i wanted to make sure i *did* catch it


----------



## Twilight

*Here's Some Of My Videos*

Before I put anything I would like to say sorry to Scorp guy, I guess I bashed on you too much and now you're pissed off at me. I won't get at you no more, unless you piss me off. Here's some of my videos too, hope you guys enjoy. Its a S. Subspinipes pedeling about 3-4 inches that I posted up before.

[YOUTUBE]iuHA1pHQ_Mg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-bqzP4bFdFk[/YOUTUBE]

And here's a clip of my centipede attacking a cricket

[YOUTUBE]5jVOULhRq9o[/YOUTUBE]

Hope you guys enjoy

BTW...Andrew...I always thought your hands were like...a savage person's hand lol. I'm like "I hope my hand doesn't look like that after handling centipedes and bugs so much"...cool video too, I'd never catch a Subspinipes the way you're catching that one.


----------



## Galapoheros

Son of a Diddly!  We all have our place don't we.....what a nutty thread for my fellow nuts.   ROCK ON!


----------



## cacoseraph

welp... i think i have my first case of sensitization to venom 

in me centiquest for the perfect hand pet i at first goaded (temps low enough to make them docile) and then later high-temped Ethmostigmus into biting me around 50 times.

all but the last two times there was absolutely NO effect from the venom. the second to last time about a day after i was bitten my knuckles swelled up in that certain special way  cuz of the delay i was not sure if it was an infection or venom effect... i think i know now 

this vid was shot about 30 (to 60 at the outside edge) minutes after i was bitten. it was actually kind of hard to capture the swelling, but i think if you kind of know what to look for you can see it, heh

low resultion for dialuppers (~3.4MB WMV uploaded)
[YOUTUBE]IKJe6hjPxtA[/YOUTUBE]

high res for broadbanders (~20MB MOV file uploaded)
[youtube]pu2csScDoVE[/youtube]

p.s. the music in the back ground is some death metal type band recording in my living room downstairs


----------



## Twilight

Why do you post it up twice?


----------



## Scorp guy

low resultion for dialuppers (~3.4MB WMV uploaded)


high res for broadbanders (~20MB MOV file uploaded)

For different connection speeds.


----------



## cacoseraph

Twilight said:


> Why do you post it up twice?


one of my good buddies on here has dial up only, and when i used to have only dialup i hated not being able to see what other ppl saw (or waiting ALL night to see something)



Scorp guy said:


> low resultion for dialuppers (~3.4MB WMV uploaded)
> 
> 
> high res for broadbanders (~20MB MOV file uploaded)
> 
> For different connection speeds.


you are correct, sir 



and the reason i don't do it all the time... my converter sucks and sometimes i am in a rush, and sometimes the low resolution versions can't show the detail that i want... and sometimes i am just lazy, heh


----------



## Twilight

Oh...lol yeah I noticed the text that says that. Its just that they both look similar in quality and you still can't really see much significiant differences from the better one, couldn't notice the puncture wound...I dunno haha...well I'm tired I'm gonna go chill now.


----------



## cacoseraph

One of my three favorite species of centipedes.

Scolopendra morsitans is found in africa, asia, philipines, one of the most widely distributed of the giant centipede species that i know of. Possibly because or correlating to this vast distribution, morsitans has one of the most interesting distributions of colormorphs in the giant centipede world. 

This species is from Egypt. My individuals are wild caught. For all i know, their ancestors were bugs who feasted on the roaches of the pharohs. NIICCE, i like!!

This particular color/locality morph tends to have cream colored legs, but some mature males have ruby red legs! This is a female, but i will make a vid of a ruby leg soon 

i uploaded two versions of the same movie to youtube. the first version is uploaded from a much larger wmv file, so only people with a good broadband connection should click on it. the second file is saved in a much more compact and smaller version of the WMV file. this will be "tolerable" for dialup people.... but it will still take a cool minute, as the small version is still ~2 megabytes (~10 minutes on a 28k modem if i figure correctly)

[UPLOADED FROM A 31MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]ZsVXWpr0ACY[/YOUTUBE]

[UPLOADED FROM A 2.1MB WMV FILE]
[YOUTUBE]7v9F7schV9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cacoseraph

Ethmostigmus triogonopodus, "bluering leg centipede". This is a female that i have handled in the past, but she and all my other bluering leg cents got mean over the summer. Temperatures are just now dropping to where this species is tractable enough to handle.

A little about this species. They seem to be imported to the states, other NA countries, and euroland via Tanzania, Africa. This doesn't 
necesarily mean they live in/only in tanzania. There might be another variation of this same species with yellowlegs that seems, to me, to 
have much more potent venom. I almost think the dif in venoms could make them a dif subspecies or something, We shall see what all the experts say in the end.

In the video this centipede bites me a few times. The two previous times i had been bitten by this species i had pronounced local swelling and redness. The prior ~50-60 nothing happend. I was very interested in what happed with these bites. I am pretty sure she injected some venom into me... but nothing really happend. I am now curious to see what happens the next five or so times.

[UPLOADED FROM A 4.5MB WMV FILE] 
[YOUTUBE]lGSOdH6ZwJI[/YOUTUBE]

[UPLOADED FROM A 12MB WMV FILE] 
[YOUTUBE]rkzKw7aKrDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stylopidae

I've been handling this one for some time now. So far, she's been pretty docile and has 'faked me out' by prodding my skin with her maxillipeds and such. Even whipping around while on my hand and acting like she's going to bite. She's pretty easy to predict most of the time but still prone to exploring around and can be quite difficult to control at times, sometimes ending up where I don't really want her. I always make sure to clean off the floor and block the air vents properly before handling her to prevent any accidents.


----------



## nuclear_zombies

*Thats coooooool!*

Neat picture! I'm wondering how well the centipede can articulate the modified legs that his fangs are on. Can they move them independently of eachother? Also, are they used to rend and tear up prey?:?  The terminal legs- is this an evolved defense mechanism where the back of the bug looks like the front? Can they use the terminal legs for anything, like say climbing out of it's tank? I'm getting my first Centipede in a couple of weeks here, I'm very interested in thier anatomy and behaviours. What wonderfully bizarre  creatures!


----------



## Stylopidae

Two of the coolest handling pics I have:


----------



## cacoseraph

*S. gigantea and heros cf arizonensis*

i went to the 2007 Los Angeles Natural History Museum Bugfair and met up with a number of fellow board members and vendor peoples on Saturday May 19, 2007. it was very fun and i saw some stuff with my eyes that i hand previously only read about.  i don't want to go into it too much on this GCH thread but you can read more about it here : [thread=93517]2007 Bugfair![/thread]

ftorres (francisco) had said earlier that he might let me play with his S. gigantea (sold as S. robusta) if i stopped by the Insect Adventures booth

this centipede was one of the most docile and tractable centipedes i have ever handled. it was just a tremendous pleasure. a decent crowed gathered and sort of waxed and waned for about 10 minutes while i was doing my thing. people asked questions and i tried to answer them as best as i could. it was pretty funny, cuz despite how wonderful the pede was behaving and the fact the museum halls were a very nice ~65-70*F i sweating like it was the middle of july and 100*f. heh.

thanks again to Earl, Neshan's (Nbond) cousin for taking the pictures and videos of us handling

Nbond and buthus both played with and/or held the gigantea for a bit. you can see them in action in the youtube 






zoom






zoom






zoom

My camera is broken and sometimes will not focus right. it is hard to tell from the little viewscreen on the back. sorry Neshan.	











zoom






zoom






zoom


the centipede was being such a sport i even did a few semi-silly things like flip it over and let it hold on to my hand and arm upside down and do some fairly restrictive restrained holds on it to show off specific body parts. it was very very cool.  you are a lucky man, Francisco  :worship:





zoom[/QUOTE]



cacoseraph said:


> Francisco also let me play with his huge Scolopendra heros cf arizonensis. this thing is a monster... even longer than the gigantea i think!  it was like 10+"/25cm+!!
> 
> this is BY FAR the longest centipede i have ever free handled. it was easily 10"/25cm bodylength when it was at ~75% full extension. i bet it was pretty close to 11" at full extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the pede was in a shorter, fatter relaxed position here after i used my hypnotic gaze power on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom
> 
> here the pede is in almost full extension for most of the latter part of it's body. this shows most of the body in its longest form and shows how i think this puppy could rock a 11" bodylength at full extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom
> 
> 
> the heros was acting considerably more nervous than the gigantea. i even said i was going to put it down pretty soon cuz i thought it might bite me.  then it did =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a youtube for the gigantea and will make one for the heros pretty soon. i am having a bear of a time uploading the gigantea video though. so far only the tiny version has stuck.
> 
> [youtube]8oMnUma0F44[/youtube]


----------



## P. Novak

Great job Caco, Nbond and buthus for handling that Scolopendra gigantea! At one point it looked like you were handling a hamster because of the way it was picked up from the cage. Great vid, I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## cacoseraph

thanks Novak 

oh yeah. i got three S. subspinipes mutilans from Insect Advetures. two yellow legs and a red legs 






zoom


----------



## P. Novak

cacoseraph said:


> thanks Novak
> 
> oh yeah. i got three S. subspinipes mutilans from Insect Advetures. two yellow legs and a red legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom


Great Additions, and let me guess, you already handled them   . Oh wait, yup, already have the picture and all. Is there anything you haven't handled? :clap:


----------



## cacoseraph

Novak said:


> Great Additions, and let me guess, you already handled them   . Oh wait, yup, already have the picture and all. Is there anything you haven't handled? :clap:



i have a cbb S. subspinipes subspinipes/dehaani that is ~5"/13cm bl that i don't handle

i never handled any of my large S. s. s/dehaani or S. alternan when i had them


----------



## P. Novak

cacoseraph said:


> i have a cbb S. subspinipes subspinipes/dehaani that is ~5"/13cm bl that i don't handle
> 
> i never handled any of my large S. s. s/dehaani or S. alternan when i had them


I take it because of their potent venom, or because of your individuals attitude?


----------



## cacoseraph

Novak said:


> I take it because of their potent venom, or because of your individuals attitude?


hmm. both-ish.


----------



## P. Novak

cacoseraph said:


> hmm. both-ish.


Good enough reason for me! Wait, one last question, so Scolopendra gigantea don't possess as potent venom as Scolopendra subspinipes?


----------



## cacoseraph

Novak said:


> Good enough reason for me! Wait, one last question, so Scolopendra gigantea don't possess as potent venom as Scolopendra subspinipes?


i don't know, but i wouldn't be surprised if it was in the general neighborhood


edit:

all right  the lofi version successfully uploaded 

this is uploaded from a 14MB wmv file
[youtube]ncD2k1NiDfo[/youtube]


----------



## Galapoheros

Thanks for the pics Caco!  That was cool.  Looks like you had a lot of fun talking to people.  It would be nice to have an S. gigantea some day.  Don't know if I would trade a 10 inch heros pede for one even though they are hard to get.  But I might change my mind if I saw an S. gigantea in person.  How did the S. h. arizonensis bite work out?  Maybe you did a bite report, I haven't looked.  Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## P. Novak

EDIT: The video works now, and I feel stupid because it's the same one I saw just lofi version.


----------



## Greg Pelka

Caco! F*** big respect!


----------



## ftorres

*Centipede handling*

HEllo ALl,
HEy Caco, I am happy those Red heads find such a great home with you.

I am also so delighted for the show you put out on Saturday, all I can say is Thanks man!!!!

My respect to you on centipede handlig,trully amaizing,you make it seem so easy.:worship: 

I am sorry for my Sc heros lack of manners,but I will grab him and have a serious conversation about bitting my friends   :} 

Lastly, I would like to thank the guys who took some time to stop by and introduce themselves, and I am sorry if I did not gave you the proper time talk to you all. I was very please to meet some of you both Saturday and Sunday.

Regards to all.
FT


----------



## Savvo

*Wow*



cacoseraph said:


> the pede was getting more and more agitated so i decided to try to and squeeze it a little between my fingers to slow it down... the second i started applying pressure the pede froze and placed his fangs on my skin... i squeezed a little more and it squeezed a little more... i let go and it let go.
> it was actually quite cool



That is *very cool* dude. You were communicating with the pede in a way. Usually inverts just bite in my experience.


----------



## Stylopidae

Probably my favorite handling picture so far


----------



## Stylopidae

Thought it was high time for a bump


----------



## tamjam69

WOW WHAT SPECIES IS THAT, IM NOT UP ON MY CENTIPEDES YET? I dont  know but ours seems to like being held and cleans itself while on my boyfriends arm. Do they like being handled?? how do we know.?? I assume if they bite you if they are pissed off. if they dont they must be ok with it.


----------



## cacoseraph

tamjam69 said:


> WOW WHAT SPECIES IS THAT, IM NOT UP ON MY CENTIPEDES YET? I dont  know but ours seems to like being held and cleans itself while on my boyfriends arm. Do they like being handled?? how do we know.?? I assume if they bite you if they are pissed off. if they dont they must be ok with it.


i am pretty convinced centipedes are BY FAR the most "stupid" out of scorps, taras, and cents.  they are far and away the most likely to bite you for no readily apparent reason.  if you keep them well fed, well hydrated, and coolish there is probably less chance of being bitten.

i don't really think they can get pissed off. i think they bite to explore, to defend against perceived threats... and maybe just randomly. heh


----------



## bistrobob85

I've handled a sc.gigantea a few years ago and it seemed like they like to ''feel'' things with their fangs. It would just touch my skin with both its fangs and that's pretty scary . Haven't experienced a bite yet but i dont handle my pedes, only the newborn ones.

 phil.


----------



## cacoseraph

well!  it has been almost 4 years since this thread was started!



i have probably been bitten by giant centipedes well over 200 times now, possibly even around 300.  the vast majority of those bites came from S. polymorpha.  all wet bites but those by the smallest of polymorpha produced local swelling, generally very local.  sometimes i am bitten but nothing happens... i suspect these are dry bites. the first time i was bitten i likely had the largest dose of venom delivered, as it was by the largest polymorpha to bite me and it bit me twice in one day... the first bite was very short in duration and produced no real noticeable affects... but the second lasted for minutes and the centipede likely dumped a huge amount of venom as it was constantly "chewing", driving its fangs deeper and deeper.  it never caused any venom pain or boneache but the swelling lasted off and on for over a week... and for most of it the whole bottom half of my forearm and my hand were very swollen!

Three specimens caused me enough pain to not want to repeat: S. morsitans "Tanzanian Tiger" http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=85759 , "Thai Jewel" which i suspect is a form of S. subspinipes http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=110170 , and Ethmostigmus sp. trigonopodus "yellow legs".  All three caused extensive local swelling and pronounced boneache that lasted for 24-48 hours.  The yellow legs also caused lymph node swelling which was also painful.  The Thai jewel caused residual bone ache for something like a week.

A species of special note is S. alternans.  I have not been bitten by it, but it seems like sometimes the bites cause systemic reactions akin to a somewhat severe allergic reaction.  Whether the venom is triggering an allergic reaction or causes symtoms similar to an allergic reaction has not been settled to my satisfaction yet.

Some species bit me a good many times with virtually no effect: S. morsitans "Egyptain Emerald" and Ethmostigmus sp. trigonopodus "blue ring legs".

Scolopocryptops and Hemiscolopenddra species from CA and KY seem to cause a bit of acute "venom pain" sooomewhat like a beesting.

i don't think i have been sensitized to any venom.  S. polymorpha seems to have the same affect on me now as before, despite 100+ random doses.  The only thing that lends itself to evidence of sensitization was a couple instances when i got bit by bluering legs.  Two of the latest bites i received from them (but not the last, iirc) caused swelling about 12-24h after the bite. The swelling went away less than 24h after appearing, iirc.  The swelling area was red and felt warm, so i suspect it was a minor secondary infection that produced the swelling and not the venom... as every other time a centipede swelled me it stated within an hour or less of the bite.


I still think that a cool, well fed and hydrated centipede has less of a chance to bite... but i also still think that "random" bites are a virtual certainty on a long enough time line.





I find it interesting that when i started in the hobby, over 4 years ago, it seemed like it was a pretty inviolate rule that centipede handling would always end in tears and pictures and vids of handling were quite scare.  now it seems like the attitude has become slightly more relaxed and many more pics and vids can be found.






So... what has everyone else been up to in the world of giant centipede handling?


----------



## Androctonus_bic

TMO, It looks like more a Scolopendra galapagoensis "pale form". In other hand there is not S. gigantea en Perú.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## SAn

Androctonus_bic said:


> TMO, It looks like more a Scolopendra galapagoensis "pale form". In other hand there is not S. gigantea en Perú.
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


I bet you the opposite.


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Ok I accept! Do you want to bet all your pedes against the mine?  

Explain why do you think it is the opposite? ( I suppose S. gigantea)

Cheers
Carles


----------



## zonbonzovi

I've handled smaller species & plings: adult E. Trigonopodus, Malaysian giant pling, H. chilensis adult but I still have a healthy fear of the larger guys.  The two de haani colorforms in my possession are just too hair trigger(esp. the "cherry red") and the three Chinese giants attitude & ginormous maxillipeds(sp.?) are a good deterrent.  Getting a couple of S. angulata & S. Subspinipes from Barbados tonight, but I'll probably keep a respectful distance.  

Incidentally, and not to threadjack, but since S. "gigantea" is being discussed: anybody get one of those $1000 'pedes from Todd Gearheart?


----------



## peterbourbon

Hi,

this is a philosophical bet, indeed. 

There are a few people - me included - who (actually) don't agree with the synonymization of _S. gigantea weyrauchi_ and _S. galapagoensis_.
(Distribution: Southern Peru, around Lima)

If you refer to reality and actual state of taxonomy you can maybe visit Dimitris and steal all his pedes. 

I don't know if _S. gigantea gigantea_ (the nominate with approx 9 sparsely hirsute antenna segments) can be found in Peru.:? 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## SAn

Androctonus_bic said:


> Ok I accept! Do you want to bet all your pedes against the mine?
> 
> Explain why do you think it is the opposite? ( I suppose S. gigantea)
> 
> Cheers
> Carles



My gigantea weyrauchi (the one subspecie which with no research was deleted by the all mighty :worship: ) is from peru.


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Send you pedes to my address... You have a PM. 

No, just joking.  Nice bet... was funny, and the things that Turgut explain was very interesting.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Travis K

*Me handling my S. s. dehaani last night at a BBQ*

[YOUTUBE]awoNB2DnhFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nissan480

Darn cool vid Travis!


----------



## Draiman

Ballsy, very ballsy indeed! :clap:


----------



## Travis K

Draiman said:


> Ballsy, very ballsy indeed! :clap:


Awe Shucks


----------



## szappan

*HOLY CR*P DUDE!*
At the beginning of the video I was already thinking that's a little crazy, but by the end when you start trying to grab it's head I'd reevaluated it to "full-blown insane!" - and I mean that in the best possible sense  :clap: :clap: 

I agree with the "ballsy" statement... way to go!  Not that I'm encouraging it, but that's got to be a rush


----------



## Travis K

szappan said:


> *HOLY CR*P DUDE!*
> At the beginning of the video I was already thinking that's a little crazy, but by the end when you start trying to grab it's head I'd reevaluated it to "full-blown insane!" - and I mean that in the best possible sense  :clap: :clap:
> 
> I agree with the "ballsy" statement... way to go!  Not that I'm encouraging it, but that's got to be a rush


Well I do know I am playing with fire.  I will most definitely get bit one of these days and it will be well deserved


----------



## Jonathan.Hui

Interesting bite report... :}


----------



## Julia

Oh wow!  Better be careful with that video.  You could give people the impression that large centipedes have kitten-like personalities!  You must be a wonderful 'pede-whisperer to be able to *repeatedly* grab at its head like that and not get munched.  Good show!


----------



## Draiman

7" _S. subspinipes subspinipes_:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1xfBdrvnDnc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1xfBdrvnDnc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## micheldied

i handled my mutilans for the first time (purposely) yesterday.
didnt get bit....
then again,it was eating a cricket.


----------



## dimocritus

I unsuccessfully trying handle my for a long time. Today I almost did it 






http://i33.tinypic.com/i5vrdd.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/2h7mmar.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/140gjtu.jpg


----------



## zonbonzovi

Is that S. viridicornis?  Beautiful creature.  Careful with that venom, if so- it's being tested as a breast cancer growth inhibitor- no wasting!


----------



## SAn

galapagoensis not viridicornis


----------



## dimocritus

I brought it as gigantea 
and it is very similar with "orange form" from this topic
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=144434 

but i'm not sure


----------



## SAn

With current standings its galapagoensis but it was considered as a variation of gigantea. And still is by some people.


----------



## Greg Pelka

It's something between S. gigantea and S. galapagoensis


----------



## peterbourbon

No, it's _S. galapagoensis_, considering the recent taxonomy. 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## AlanMM

Scolopendra subspinipes "cherry red"


----------



## Big Red TJ

sweet looking Pede


----------



## Mad Hatter

SeekneSs said:


> Scolopendra subspinipes "cherry red"





Big Red TJ said:


> sweet looking Pede


I agree! Beautiful pede you have there! I love the bright red color. 

Very nice!


----------



## Draiman

A handling video gone wrong...

I was actually planning to make a(nother) handling video, first of this adult 6" _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_, and then of my (probably more venomous!) unidentified 6" _Scolopendra_ sp., but I guess I'll have to put that off for now... Maybe tonight.

20 minutes after the bite, and I'm getting some mild "bone ache" in the wrist, pain in my lymph nodes in my right armpit, plus plenty of swelling and bleeding at the bite site. There was also a bit of numbness and that familiar tingling feeling around 5-10 minutes post-bite, but it seems to be gone now. Nothing out of the ordinary though, pretty much the same effects as I got with the dozen-odd bites I have had from this species. The pain in the lymph nodes is a first though, but I think that's because I was bitten right on top of a large vein in my arm. I had entertained the unsavory prospect of developing a sensitivity to this species' venom before, considering the number of times I have allowed myself to be bitten, but now it's pretty clear I haven't. Nonetheless this guy really dug deep (I watched as he embedded his entire left fang into my skin and flesh)! Watch how I waited for him to let go, but he didn't so I had to look for my pair of tweezers but couldn't find it lol.

Either I am really insensitive to _S. subspinipes mutilans_ venom, or it's simply weak. A bite from my other pede (unidentified, but likely a color variant of _S. subspinipes subspinipes_) would be a lot more "fun"...

*EDIT:* OR I may be resistant to venom in general?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdDvm9f2kgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdDvm9f2kgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## micheldied

i involuntarily handled my 6" mutilians just two days ago.
while it was feeding i stroked its body,and it immediately latched onto me with the back end of its body.
then,it began clibing backwards onto my wrist.
no matter what i did to get it off without it becoming defensive,it never came off and continued eating while clambering around on my hand.
once in a while a fang slightly penetrated me,but i feel nothing a part from the mechanical pain (not really painful though).
luckily it eventually decided to go back down into its enclosure before it finished its cricket.
quite a fun experience,especially when i didnt think it wouldve happened.
my friend was freaking out right next to me.
didnt manage to get pics this time round,unfortunately,as the handling was involuntary.


----------



## micheldied

Draiman said:


> A handling video gone wrong...
> 
> I was actually planning to make a(nother) handling video, first of this adult 6" _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_, and then of my (probably more venomous!) unidentified 6" _Scolopendra_ sp., but I guess I'll have to put that off for now... Maybe tonight.
> 
> 20 minutes after the bite, and I'm getting some mild "bone ache" in the wrist, pain in my lymph nodes in my right armpit, plus plenty of swelling and bleeding at the bite site. Nothing out of the ordinary though, pretty much the same effects as I got with the dozen-odd bites I have had from this species. The pain in the lymph nodes is a first though, but I think that's because I was bitten right on top of a large vein in my arm. I had entertained the unsavory prospect of developing a sensitivity to this species' venom before, considering the number of times I have allowed myself to be bitten, but now it's pretty clear I haven't. Nonetheless this guy really dug deep (I watched as he embedded his entire left fang into my skin and flesh)! Watch how I waited for him to let go, but he didn't so I had to look for my pair of tweezers but couldn't find it lol.
> 
> Either I am really insensitive to _S. subspinipes mutilans_ venom, or it's simply weak. A bite from my other pede (unidentified, but likely a color variant of _S. subspinipes subspinipes_) would be a lot more "fun"...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdDvm9f2kgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xdDvm9f2kgQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


ouch,man these mutilans are always hungry!


----------



## Draiman

micheldied said:


> ouch,man these mutilans are always hungry!


Speaking of being hungry, I actually haven't fed this one in a while lol. Maybe that was a contributory factor. My other centipede is looking like a sausage with legs; perhaps this hypothesis warrants some testing?


----------



## micheldied

Draiman said:


> Speaking of being hungry, I actually haven't fed this one in a while lol. Maybe that was a contributory factor. My other centipede is looking like a sausage with legs; perhaps this hypothesis warrants some testing?


hmmm,mines a sausage on legs as well right now.
maybe i'll try handling tomorrow,right after a small cricket!


----------



## Draiman

micheldied said:


> hmmm,mines a sausage on legs as well right now.
> maybe i'll try handling tomorrow,right after a small cricket!


I've proved numerous times that mutilans are no kick at all  

P.S. - If/when you do go back to HK again please look out for a big dehaani for me!


----------



## micheldied

Draiman said:


> I've proved numerous times that mutilans are no kick at all
> 
> P.S. - If/when you do go back to HK again please look out for a big dehaani for me!


i actually agree,when i got bit i didnt suffer at all.
maybe my OBT will be a different story...hmmm...

yeah,i wouldve brought one back for s both,but oddly enough none of the shops had any.


----------



## Draiman

micheldied said:


> i actually agree,when i got bit i didnt suffer at all.
> maybe my OBT will be a different story...hmmm...
> 
> yeah,i wouldve brought one back for s both,but oddly enough none of the shops had any.


I am gutted - the mystery centipede has died. He/she ate just this morning, yet I found it dead in its enclosure a couple of hours ago. This sudden death thing with centipedes gets VERY frustrating and really saps a keeper's confidence and morale. I know I did nothing wrong with husbandry. Good ventilation, plenty of substrate to burrow in, healthy feeders, proper humidity levels, and a permanent source of water at all times. I'm not sure I want to keep centipedes anymore.

After keeping the lame and boring S. s. mutilans for so long and with relative success, the moment I get an uncommon centipede, it dies on me after a week. I'm really lost for words at the moment.


----------



## cacoseraph

uh guys... they are called dry bites.  you can rest pretty well assured you are not magically fully immune to centipede venom.

i wouldn't even be that surprised to find out centipedes have multiple types of fluids they can inject, like scorps


even i am not immune. i am resistant to certain minor aspects of the venom... but the big boneache components work pretty well on me.


i would be more strict with my reply, but when you find out you aren't in fact immune it will just hurt really bad for a day or three and you won't die =P


----------



## Draiman

cacoseraph said:


> uh guys... they are called dry bites.  you can rest pretty well assured you are not magically fully immune to centipede venom.
> 
> i wouldn't even be that surprised to find out centipedes have multiple types of fluids they can inject, like scorps
> 
> 
> even i am not immune. i am resistant to certain minor aspects of the venom... but the big boneache components work pretty well on me.
> 
> 
> i would be more strict with my reply, but when you find out you aren't in fact immune it will just hurt really bad for a day or three and you won't die =P


I have had myself get bitten, voluntarily, by this species countless times (type _"induced bite mutilans"_ in the search function)...rest assured I can tell the difference between a dry bite and a "wet" bite 

Thanks for the lesson though, I wonder why I would get swollen lymph nodes from a dry bite


----------



## Galapoheros

Haha, that was kind of funny.  Yeah the pede looked like it considered your arm something to eat.


----------



## cacoseraph

Draiman said:


> I have had myself get bitten, voluntarily, by this species countless times (type _"induced bite mutilans"_ in the search function)...rest assured I can tell the difference between a dry bite and a "wet" bite
> 
> Thanks for the lesson though, I wonder why I would get swollen lymph nodes from a dry bite




so you really are willing to believe you are magically immune before some other explanation?  occam is rolling over in his mother loving grave right now



and was is this fantastic way to tell if a bite is wet or not?  when a drip of clear fluid comes out of the wound after the animal removes its injector?  oooh, that couldn't *possibly* be interstitial or serous fluid, could it?


----------



## Draiman

cacoseraph said:


> so you really are willing to believe you are magically immune before some other explanation?  occam is rolling over in his mother loving grave right now
> 
> 
> 
> and was is this fantastic way to tell if a bite is wet or not?  when a drip of clear fluid comes out of the wound after the animal removes its injector?  oooh, that couldn't *possibly* be interstitial or serous fluid, could it?


Magically? You amaze me. I have been bitten by this species so many times that it is certainly within the realm of possibility that I may have *become desensitized*, to some extent, to the venom.

If it was a dry bite, if there was no venom injected, why did I experience the classic boneache, numbness and most of all, slightly swollen and painful lymph nodes? Also, when did I say I was "immune" to the venom? You are the only one here who has actually used that word, you realise?

You really need to read a little:



			
				Draiman said:
			
		

> Either I am really insensitive to S. subspinipes mutilans venom, or it's simply weak. A bite from my other pede (unidentified, but likely a color variant of S. subspinipes subspinipes) would be a lot more "fun"...


Other people's bite reports with this species also corroborate my experiences.

You see yourself as some sort of a centipede god on here, don't you? Just because someone tries to do something similar to what you do with wimpy polymorphas and Ethmostigmus, you come out and scream, "HEY, ALL YOU'VE BEEN RECEIVING WERE DRY BITES!!!"


----------



## micheldied

Draiman said:


> I am gutted - the mystery centipede has died. He/she ate just this morning, yet I found it dead in its enclosure a couple of hours ago. This sudden death thing with centipedes gets VERY frustrating and really saps a keeper's confidence and morale. I know I did nothing wrong with husbandry. Good ventilation, plenty of substrate to burrow in, healthy feeders, proper humidity levels, and a permanent source of water at all times. I'm not sure I want to keep centipedes anymore.
> 
> After keeping the lame and boring S. s. mutilans for so long and with relative success, the moment I get an uncommon centipede, it dies on me after a week. I'm really lost for words at the moment.


man thats a b****...


----------



## micheldied

cacoseraph said:


> so you really are willing to believe you are magically immune before some other explanation?  occam is rolling over in his mother loving grave right now
> 
> 
> 
> and was is this fantastic way to tell if a bite is wet or not?  when a drip of clear fluid comes out of the wound after the animal removes its injector?  oooh, that couldn't *possibly* be interstitial or serous fluid, could it?


who said anything about immune?
gavins been bitten countless times,are you saying that since his reactions were almost always the same,it was always a dry bite?
his observations were from several bites,not just one like most of the people who were bitten on this board.


----------



## cacoseraph

Draiman said:


> Magically? You amaze me. I have been bitten by this species so many times that it is certainly within the realm of possibility that I may have *become desensitized*, to some extent, to the venom.
> 
> If it was a dry bite, if there was no venom injected, why did I experience the classic boneache, numbness and most of all, slightly swollen and painful lymph nodes? Also, when did I say I was "immune" to the venom? You are the only one here who has actually used that word, you realise?
> 
> You really need to read a little:
> 
> 
> 
> Other people's bite reports with this species also corroborate my experiences.
> 
> You see yourself as some sort of a centipede god on here, don't you? Just because someone tries to do something similar to what you do with wimpy polymorphas and Ethmostigmus, you come out and scream, "HEY, ALL YOU'VE BEEN RECEIVING WERE DRY BITES!!!"


actually there have been more than a few mutilan bite reports that support the fact they have venom to respect. it is stupidity like you post that really contributes to the misinformation in the hobby

http://atshq.org/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=24798

you *really* want to say mike troll is a newb that doesn't know what he is talking about?


and i'm seriously confused now... either they cause boneache (which is a word i coined, btw ) and all those reactions that you said... or they don't have a good bite. you kinda need to pick one 


to be honest, this really puts your general scientific understandings in question.  essentially what you are saying is that because you have not received a serious bite, then mutilans can't give a serious bite?  and that all the reports that say they CAN give a serious bite are wrong? you want to talk about arrogance...

that's awesome. i think i'll just leave that the way it is


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Draiman said:


> Just because someone tries to do something similar to what you do with wimpy polymorphas and Ethmostigmus,



http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48720&page=10

Thread # 146 S. gigantea



All you folks handling pedes have a lot more balls than I!


----------



## sharpfang

*Mentioned 2 Ya Draiman*

Some will just get mad, 2 Do So 

Cacoseraph: I have showed you Respect for your experiences w/ invertabrates, And yet, you ARGUED unnescessarily so, Just the other day with me.......I think - No, I know now....That you have an EGO driven Opinion.

I hear Not what you Say Now {Ignore List}  Thank God - Jason

And yes Draiman  you have Titanium Balls. Good Luck and Wishes


----------



## Draiman

cacoseraph said:


> to be honest, this really puts your general scientific understandings in question.  *essentially what you are saying is that because you have not received a serious bite, then mutilans can't give a serious bite?* *and that all the reports that say they CAN give a serious bite are wrong?* you want to talk about arrogance...


Umm...When did I say so? :?

I had never seen the bite report in that link you provided, so how can you say I made the statement that this species does not have a serious bite in the face of other people's bite reports; when this is plainly because I have NOT seen those said bite reports? Indeed, you keep talking about _"all the bite reports that say they can give a serious bite"_ - *where are those reports?* Do they outnumber the ones that suggest otherwise? I can only go by what I read here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1604094

Also, you're telling me that just because of Mike Dame's SINGLE bite report, you conclude that mutilans have a serious bite? Are you for real? Does it make any sense to use ONE PERSON'S experience to try and debunk another ONE PERSON'S bite experience? Hello? Pretty intelligent, aren't you?

If you can show me evidence from *MULTIPLE* bite victims showing that mutilans bites are similar in severity to that of other subspinipes subspecies, then I will stand up and say I was wrong.

*EDIT:*



Draiman said:


> Either I am really *insensitive* to _S. subspinipes mutilans_ venom, *or* it's simply weak.


Look at the key words "insensitive" and "or". Where and when in this thread did I make the statement, _"S. subspinipes mutilans venom is weak"?_

I have taken literally DOZENS of bites from this species, and no single one of them was "serious" in any way. All were from adult specimens between 12 and 15 centimeters in length. Are you telling me that *ALL OF THESE WERE DRY BITES, especially when there was clear evidence that my immune system was - comfortably - dealing with something in me (slightly swollen lymph nodes as well as other symptoms caused by venom injection, and not by mechanical piercing of the skin)?* Good lord, seriously?


----------



## cacoseraph

Draiman said:


> Umm...When did I say so? :?
> 
> I had never seen the bite report in that link you provided, so how can you say I made the statement that this species does not have a serious bite in the face of other people's bite reports; when this is plainly because I have NOT seen those said bite reports? Indeed, you keep talking about _"all the bite reports that say they can give a serious bite"_ - *where are those reports?* Do they outnumber the ones that suggest otherwise? I can only go by what I read here:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1604094
> 
> Also, you're telling me that just because of Mike Dame's SINGLE bite report, you conclude that mutilans have a serious bite? Are you for real? Does it make any sense to use ONE PERSON'S experience to try and debunk another ONE PERSON'S bite experience? Hello? Pretty intelligent, aren't you?
> 
> If you can show me evidence from *MULTIPLE* bite victims showing that mutilans bites are similar in severity to that of other subspinipes subspecies, then I will stand up and say I was wrong.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the key words "insensitive" and "or". Where and when in this thread did I make the statement, _"S. subspinipes mutilans venom is weak"?_
> 
> I have taken literally DOZENS of bites from this species, and no single one of them was "serious" in any way. All were from adult specimens between 12 and 15 centimeters in length. Are you telling me that *ALL OF THESE WERE DRY BITES, especially when there was clear evidence that my immune system was - comfortably - dealing with something in me (slightly swollen lymph nodes as well as other symptoms caused by venom injection, and not by mechanical piercing of the skin)?* Good lord, seriously?






Draiman said:


> *I've proved numerous times that mutilans are no kick at all*
> 
> P.S. - If/when you do go back to HK again please look out for a big dehaani for me!


boldmine



Draiman said:


> I am gutted - the mystery centipede has died. He/she ate just this morning, yet I found it dead in its enclosure a couple of hours ago. This sudden death thing with centipedes gets VERY frustrating and really saps a keeper's confidence and morale. I know I did nothing wrong with husbandry. Good ventilation, plenty of substrate to burrow in, healthy feeders, proper humidity levels, and a permanent source of water at all times. I'm not sure I want to keep centipedes anymore.
> 
> After keeping the *lame and boring S. s. mutilans* for so long and with relative success, the moment I get an uncommon centipede, it dies on me after a week. I'm really lost for words at the moment.


boldmine
granted, that is my interpretation, but given the context of the surrounding posts, i don't think it is a far stretch






i guess i sort of need to explain why i am being kind of particular here.  *i* started this thread, years ago, to try to gather as much good information on centipede handling as possible.   part of this process has been for me to read a lot of reports, pdfs from various medical and scientific institutions, and talk to people in "real" life.  in doing all that reading i am virtually certain i have come across 4-5 moderately to fairly serious mutilans bite reports.  i provided one clear example and when i have more time i will go through my files and do some googling and i expect i will find at least two more.  when you come into a thread i started to spread good solid information and declare "I've proved numerous times that mutilans are no kick at all" then yes, i am going to feel some kind of obligation to interject.   

did i do it in the most candy coated, mother-gently-scolding, talking-to-someone-who-wears-a-helmet-all-the-time tone?  of course not.  i felt that the degree of likelihood that you are flat out wrong combined with the utterly blithe nature of the delivery i really didn't feel the need to sprinkle any sugar on top







sharpfang said:


> Some will just get mad, 2 Do So
> 
> Cacoseraph: I have showed you Respect for your experiences w/ invertabrates, And yet, you ARGUED unnescessarily so, Just the other day with me.......I think - No, I know now....That you have an EGO driven Opinion.
> 
> I hear Not what you Say Now {Ignore List}  Thank God - Jason
> 
> And yes Draiman  you have Titanium Balls. Good Luck and Wishes


rest assured, when i want etiquette lessons i will do my own research and proceed from there, as i do with all things i consider important.  consider the fact in the years of reading and discussing bugs with dozens of really smart ppl i might have picked up a thing or two that *are* in fact somewhat important that you might not necessarily immediately see the significance of


----------



## Draiman

cacoseraph said:


> boldmine
> granted, that is my interpretation, but given the context of the surrounding posts, i don't think it is a far stretch





Draiman said:


> *After keeping the lame and boring S. s. mutilans for so long and with relative success*


You really are horrible at interpretation, aren't you? I think _anyone_ else who reads that sentence can clearly see that it was said in reference to KEEPING the pedes and their husbandry, and had nothing to do with their bite or venom. Good lord...


----------



## cacoseraph

a buddy of mine ended up going to the hospital with a crazy reaction to a Haitian giant centipede bite.  they might actually be worse than S. subspinipes x as for as the potential for mayhem in a human.  i wasn't there to see what happened but i had the story recounted to me a few times by different people who were.  it sounded very much like a very bad allergic reaction, down to getting hives and benadryl seriously denting the symptoms.  i'd say this is definitely a pede to treat cautiously!


----------



## Nanotrev

I wish there were a way to tell if you're allergic to centipede venom or not, though I doubt there are any tests to see.


----------



## CHLee

cacoseraph said:


> a buddy of mine ended up going to the hospital with a crazy reaction to a Haitian giant centipede bite.  they might actually be worse than S. subspinipes x as for as the potential for mayhem in a human.  i wasn't there to see what happened but i had the story recounted to me a few times by different people who were.  it sounded very much like a very bad allergic reaction, down to getting hives and benadryl seriously denting the symptoms.  i'd say this is definitely a pede to treat cautiously!


how's your friend now?  updates on his condition?


----------



## Jared781

thats disgusting bro!


----------



## cacoseraph

CHLee said:


> how's your friend now?  updates on his condition?


to all appearances he made a complete recovery.  i'll try to remember to ask him if he still has any effects he can notice


----------



## EbonyKatana1664

sorry for such an event.


----------



## Terry D

EbonyKatana1664 said:


> sorry for such an event.


EK, Your reply has been sent back in time to the op. Hovvever, technology vvasn't comparably as advanced at that time so expect an extra long vvait period for a reply..........

Just kidding, but hope the bite victim's life has returned to normal!

T


----------



## EbonyKatana1664

Terry D said:


> EK, Your reply has been sent back in time to the op. Hovvever, technology vvasn't comparably as advanced at that time so expect an extra long vvait period for a reply..........
> 
> Just kidding, but hope the bite victim's life has returned to normal!
> 
> T


Ha, whats a forum without a few slowpokes.


----------



## Greenjewls

I found this vid on youtube, thought you fellas on this thread might find it interesting...

[video=youtube;vC3lxW8t6C4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC3lxW8t6C4&feature=plcp[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EbonyKatana1664

Greenjewls said:


> I found this vid on youtube, thought you fellas on this thread might find it interesting...
> 
> [video=youtube;vC3lxW8t6C4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC3lxW8t6C4&feature=plcp[/video]


What a coincidence, I just watched that video.


----------



## Mastigoproctus

I know this is a long dead thread but I am new on archnoboards and have been working with a few species of Scolopendra for about 6 years now and I must say I love socializing with my pedes. From what I have found, Centipedes are highly misunderstood and most pedes even wild ones are rather docile when handled with respect and care. It should also be took into consideration that most giant centipedes care for there young heavily for the first part of their life and therefore centipedes must possess the compassity for a vary primitive level of affection. Now I'm not saying it's gonna come up to you and act like a puppy dog of course but I have a few Centipedes at the moment that will crawl around in my hand but once I start petting down their backs they will stop moving and then proceed to relax as I continue to pet them. This is a behavior I see in Polymorpha and Ethmostigs heavily. Heros tend to be a bit flightier but will calm down if picked up gently and shown you are of no harm. I also want to add I see distinct behavioral differences between specimens which further assists in my hypothesis that centipedes are not mindless killing machines. Now I can't say every species I have worked with is all roses and Lilly's though, Dehaani showed me that some species do have more aggressive tendencies, though I am not saying they are monsters or anything. I have been invenomated a few times and all but one have been due to carelessness on my part (accidental poke or too hard of a squeeze). The one uncalled for and unexpected invenomation was from a 6" Dehaani which I have a pic of in my hand here and that was 4 years ago. It was acting totally normal in my hand like always when I was showing it to someone and I'll add this was an exceptionally docile Dehaani that had never previously shown any agression toward me. Out of nowhere it it reared up in my hand from its resting state and came back down slowly inserting its mandibles into my finger and letting go immediately after and becoming docile acting once more. Long story short, I set it down right away and within 1 minute the pain was beyond any I have ever experienced and it stayed that way for roughly 8 hours until it slowly subsided. No pain medication helped at all and the pain lasted about 16 hours total and the aching lasted a week or so, the swelling lasted even longer on my finger, like a month. Let's just say I still happily handle my Polymorphas, my Ethmosigmus and my Heros but none of they Dehanni ever get held these days because I won't even risk that ever again. At any rate I felt this was some more proof towards the fact that we can socialize with our many legged friends on a personal level like many other exotic pets. I will also say, the experience of bonding with a centipede is unlike any other animal in my opinion because they are such majestic powerful cretures, size for size possibly the best preditors on the planet. Well that's my 2cents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill

Mastigoproctus said:


> I know this is a long dead thread but I am new on archnoboards and have been working with a few species of Scolopendra for about 6 years now and I must say I love socializing with my pedes. From what I have found, Centipedes are highly misunderstood and most pedes even wild ones are rather docile when handled with respect and care. It should also be took into consideration that most giant centipedes care for there young heavily for the first part of their life and therefore centipedes must possess the compassity for a vary primitive level of affection. Now I'm not saying it's gonna come up to you and act like a puppy dog of course but I have a few Centipedes at the moment that will crawl around in my hand but once I start petting down their backs they will stop moving and then proceed to relax as I continue to pet them. This is a behavior I see in Polymorpha and Ethmostigs heavily. Heros tend to be a bit flightier but will calm down if picked up gently and shown you are of no harm. I also want to add I see distinct behavioral differences between specimens which further assists in my hypothesis that centipedes are not mindless killing machines. Now I can't say every species I have worked with is all roses and Lilly's though, Dehaani showed me that some species do have more aggressive tendencies, though I am not saying they are monsters or anything. I have been invenomated a few times and all but one have been due to carelessness on my part (accidental poke or too hard of a squeeze). The one uncalled for and unexpected invenomation was from a 6" Dehaani which I have a pic of in my hand here and that was 4 years ago. It was acting totally normal in my hand like always when I was showing it to someone and I'll add this was an exceptionally docile Dehaani that had never previously shown any agression toward me. Out of nowhere it it reared up in my hand from its resting state and came back down slowly inserting its mandibles into my finger and letting go immediately after and becoming docile acting once more. Long story short, I set it down right away and within 1 minute the pain was beyond any I have ever experienced and it stayed that way for roughly 8 hours until it slowly subsided. No pain medication helped at all and the pain lasted about 16 hours total and the aching lasted a week or so, the swelling lasted even longer on my finger, like a month. Let's just say I still happily handle my Polymorphas, my Ethmosigmus and my Heros but none of they Dehanni ever get held these days because I won't even risk that ever again. At any rate I felt this was some more proof towards the fact that we can socialize with our many legged friends on a personal level like many other exotic pets. I will also say, the experience of bonding with a centipede is unlike any other animal in my opinion because they are such majestic powerful cretures, size for size possibly the best preditors on the planet. Well that's my 2cents.


Hate to break it to you but that's not how it works. These aren't animals that bond with humans or other animals. No invertebrate is. To them you're either a threat or your food. Don't mistake the animal being tolerant for it liking the contact. I don't get why people attribute human characteristics to animals that rely on basic instinct for survival. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mastigoproctus

I never at all said they bond with me, I bond with them and I thought I made that real obvious. I said I like handling them and the fact of the matter is that centipedes do posses mothering instincts and that can be attributed to, like I said a primitive form of affection which is the basis of all PRIMITIVE mothering instincts in all life forms. Now they defiantly don't have the ability to feel compassion towards us but I never said that either But think how you will, don't handle you're pedes if you don't want to but socializing with them is neither bad for them nor wrong to do as long as it's done gently and with care as I stated. I posted my experiences with pedes over the years and my own opinions, they are not for anyone to take as facts that is why I used the word "Hypothosis" in my last post. Oh well I am going to continue keeping and breeding centipedes and I'll continue to handle them when I feel like it as well but to each their own.

---------- Post added 09-11-2015 at 02:34 PM ----------

Oh and I would also like to add I am a herpetologist by trade and many people in my field of work claim snakes and other reptile have no mental compassity for feelings of affection and I will say anyone who claims that either don't keep Herps or keep Herps they don't handle. Same with centipedes, if you think they act 100% on instinct and nothing else, you're wrong. Oh and you also said all inverts survive only on instinct, you are also wrong there because you are obviously unaware of Cephalopods intelligence level which in some species rival primates. I just wanted to add those few tid bits of info, have a great day.


----------

